# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  O KRIOPREZERVACIJI NAKON KLARINE IDEJE O SLIKOVNICI

## klara

Ifigenijino pitanje me je potaknulo da vas pitam - što mislite da ovu temu, ili sličnu, ili link, staviumo na neki drugi dio foruma, gdje dolaze roditelji koji ne znaju puno o MPO? Možda bi dobili mišljenje izvana, bolje sagledali što nije jasno (dobronamjernim i neopterećenim prerasudama) ljudima koji se nisu susreli s neplodnošću.

Super je ideja s sjemenkama. I slažem se da trebamo biti jako oprezne.

Je li netko već radio slične stvari? Ima li nekoga tko čita a po struci je psiholog/političar/reklamni sturčnjak (ne znam koja struka bi trebala znati više o ovakvim projektima).

A ciljana skupina bi trebali biti odrasli, naravno. Slikovnica sa slonićima je super, ali nama sad ne treba nešto tako.

Usput, mi smo u 7 stimuliranih IVF-ova "odbacili" samo jedan zametak (koji nije obećavao, ali nika se ne zna) - zato što je bio četvrti, a u Rijeci nemaju opremu za zamrzavanje.

----------


## lisa84

> Alyssa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ako to sad napravimo, ispast ce da nas je Milinovic prisilio   .
> 
> 
> Zovite ga za kuma, neka iz prve ruke svjedoči da ste dovoljno odgovorni


-Isti je slučaj i kod nas i baš sam ljuta zbog toga.   :Mad:  

-Priča koju sam ja napisala odnosi se stvarno na to "Kako bi ja to objasnila svom djetetu". Eventualno bi je mogli čitati i ostaloj djeci, npr. u vrtiću, da čuju djeca čiji su roditelji protiv MPO, da shvate da smo svi isti-svi smo došli iz trbuha i tu nema ništa umjetno, liječnih je samo pomogao (ko što pomogne i kad smo bubani)...
Dakle, da shvate i objasne to svojim roditeljima   :Grin:  .

Odrasli koji su protiv MPO-e (ili možda samo protiv smrzavanja), na bilo koju slikovnicu reagirali bi vjerojatno: "Ma to vi možete pričati djeci."
Njima treba iznijeti stvarne činjenice i ako su stvarno odrasli, shvatit će. Ako nisu, nek čitaju slikovnice.   :Razz:

----------


## lisa84

Slikovnica bi dakle po mom mišljenu bila dobra ideja da pomogne prihvaćanju MPO djece u društvu (a i to je potrebno, jer djeca uče od odraslih bilo pravo ili krivo - njihove stavove zauzimaju).

U trenutnoj situaciji, vezano za Zakon, slikovnica bi mogla izazvati ismijavanje. Jer ne možeš baš napraviti ozbiljnu slikovnicu, ono sa suhoparnim činjenicama, to nekako ne ide jedno s drugim... Slikovnica za odrasle... ne znam, ja to još nisam vidjela. 
I odraslima naravno ne ideš iznositi ideju o sjemenkama - to je prilagođeno djeci, koja ne shvaćaju što je zametak, spermić, jajna stanica... a i kojima još ne možeš direktno ni reć kako nastaju djeca.

Za odrasle, mislim da bi puno bolje bile stvarne priče. Priče ljudi koji su uspjeli zahvaljujući smrzlićima.
I treba istaknuti ono što je napisala jdna forumašica (Ina mislim...) - da se i u maternici - kod prirodnih trudnoća, s embrijima dešava isto što i sa smrznutima. *Smrzavanje ne ubija embrije!*

----------


## uporna

Mislim da je *Ifigenija* pogodila dio srži jer ruku na srce sigurna sam da ima parova koji se ne vrate po ostale embrije ako uspiju iz prve, samo je pitanje statističkog podatka koji je to postotak. 
Na stimulaciju žene znaju reagirati sa puno jajnih stanica (moja prva bilo ih je 27) i od njih je bilo 19 embrija i ukupno 6 transfera. Nije se primio niti jedan. A što da sam od prvog ET dobila dijete/dijecu? Da li bih se vratila po preostalih 5 pohranjenih???? - Stvarno iskreno ne znam po još jednu turu  još i bih ali ako bi se iz tog ET opet dobilo dijete/dijeca (statistička vjerojatnost je malena ali postoji) ostalo bi još 4. Iskreno 3-4 djece meni bi bilo dovoljno. 
Možda će se neki zgroziti na ovo što sam iznjela ali ruku na srce ja se ne vidim sa 10-tero djece oko sebe (nemam niti stambene niti financijske uvjete za zbrinjavanje toliko djece).

I Milinovićevci će se loviti za te brojke "zamrznute" dječice koju nitko nije vratio i dao im šansu tj. oni su ubijeni.:/ 
E sad naravno da sve to možda vodi sljedećoj modifikaciji postojećeg zakona: 
1. kako napraviti stimulaciju a da žena nema prevelik broj JS i samim time prevelik broj embrija kad svaka od nas reagira drugačije
2. ukoliko i bude više embrija koji se pohrane kako obavezati parove da se moraju po njih vratiti tj. da se ne uništavaju - da li je to moralno i pravno opravdano i moguće, da li tako nešto mi želimo da nam se nametne? (znači žena/par koji dobije puno jajnih stanica ako se odluči na zamrzavanje embrija time se obvezuje da će po sve i doći izuzev u slučaju zdravstvenih komplikacija o kojima odluku donosi lječničko povjerenstvo) - ovo pišem jer osobno znam ženu koja ne želi zamrzavati embrije (utjecaj vjere)

Idealno bi bilo definirati od kada počinje život, ali mislim da je to nemoguća misija jer Milinoviću, crkvi i nekima je to od trenutka spajanja muške i ženske spolne stanice. 

I tako imam osjećaj da se možemo vrtiti u krug u nedogled jer bojim se da je jako teško uz ovakve stavove (Milinovićeve, crkvene) naći kompromis. 

Članak sa Kniewaldima je stvarno odličan i ljudi su to dobro objasnili sa znanstvenog stajališta ali su i sami naveli : 



> Za mene je život kontinuitet, a pitanje trenutka nastanka života je kompromis između biologije, teologije i filozofije.


Teško je napraviti kompromis sa tvrdim i nazadnim glavama.

Eto kao osoba koja je prošla svašta u MPO-u iznjela sam tu malo zbrda/zdola neka moja razmišljanja vezano na dio problematike: stav podositelja zakona nasuprot nas kojih se taj zakon tiče.

Ja sam definitivno za to da se mogu oploditi sve JS i da se smije zamrzavati (po meni sam embrij zamrznuti nije živo dijete dok se ne implantira u maternici) pa ne osuđujem niti ljude koji po ostatak embrija niti ne dođu tj. unište se (iako mi je žao). 

Ono što je definitivno za srušiti iz zakona je:
1. da liječnik ne može zbog savijesti odbiti dati lijekove, ili da može pozvati se na savijest ali da pacijent nije dužan mijenjati lječnika i tražiti onoga koji će to dati već u zakonu mora stajati da će lijekove nabaviti u tom slučaju HZZO tj. država i to odmah bez čekanja
2. pravo djeteta da sa 18 godina sazna donatora tj. neanonimnost donatora
3. samo vjenčani parovi imaju pravo na postupak MPO

----------


## uporna

Problem bi bio riješen kad bi Sud donio odluku kada započinje život i kad bi to bilo definirano onda možemo pobijati ovaj zakon.
Ili to ili da Sud zabrani da se zakon temelji na mišljenju vladajućih o tome kad započinje život.

----------


## Maxime

I meni se tesko izraziti (opet me koci HR jezik), ali mi se nekako stegla knedla u zelucu kada sam citala o ideji slikovnice. Zaista se pazljivo treba razmotriti na koju grupu se cilja i sto se zeli postici sa slikovnicom. Da li je netko razgovarao s psihijatrom (ne sa psihologom) o ideji slikovnice i o mogucim reakcijama na nju?

Jedno je kada se MPO postupak i sve sto je vezano uz njega na probavljiv i za siroku masu pripremi, medjutim od ideje slikovnice za 'MPO djecu' se doslovce jezim jer se po mojem osobnom misljenju daje stigmu (zbog ogranicenog HR mind-seta) i mogao bi se postici kontra efekt. Nedavno sam napisala da smo suprig i ja protiv toga da se MPO djetetu kaze kako je doslo do njegovog zaceca (ukoliko nije rijec od donaciji). Nekako mi sve ide u smjeru da se MPO djeca drugacija tretiraju od drugih samo zato sto je roditeljima trebala pomoc moderne medicine da budu zaceta a taj smjer je meni neprihvatljiv. Nije problem djece niti su oni trazili da njihovi roditelji prolaze MPO. Zasto bi oni trebali znati kako je doslo do njihovog zaceca, poenta je da se rodilo zeljeno, voljeno i zdravo dijete. Djetetu se nemora opterecivati s MPO kako bi ono jos vise volilo tatu i mamu, po meni ima puno bitnijih elemenata zbog kojeg ce dijete roditelja postivati i voliti.

Razumijem veliku zelju da se smrzavanje embrija i MPO opcenito pokaze u pozitivnom kontekstu za siroku masu ali koji puta previse informacija moze imati negativan ucinak .... Ujedno moramo biti svjesni tuzne cinjenice da jedan dio populacije nije otvoren za objektivne informacije - politika i crkva na zalost imaju veliku moc uvjeravanja (da na kazem indoktrinacije) ma koliko god se mi trudili.

Uf, sva sam se spetljala - zaiste ne zelim nikoga uvrijediti svojim postom -samo ne zelim da MPO djeca dobiju stigmu, kao sto niti jedno dijete ne zasluzuje stigmu   :Heart:

----------


## Maxime

PS. A propos statistickih podataka o MPO, ja se usudim sumljati da se adekvatno vodi brigu o tome u HR (nekoliko puta i s nekoliko strane sam vec cula da se u HR drzavnim ustanovama nema vremena za vodjenje statistika). Vjerojatno bi bile uvjerljivije EU statistike.

----------


## ina33

> Problem bi bio riješen kad bi Sud donio odluku kada započinje život i kad bi to bilo definirano onda možemo pobijati ovaj zakon.
> Ili to ili da Sud zabrani da se zakon temelji na mišljenju vladajućih o tome kad započinje život.


Lorien je o tome pisala, mislim da to neće ostati u domeni sudstva i da se na pitanje kad počinje život ne trebamo uplitati jer je to vjekovna dilema onih pro i onih contra, u pravnoj teoriji se jedino smatra da fizička osoba postaje rođenjem:

"Pozdravljam Vas svih, prvi put sam se logirala, ali inace Vas citam. Ova tema me prilicno zaintrigrirala. 
Buduci je netko postavio pitanje kada zakonski pocinje zivot, a ja sam pravnica, onda sam osjecala odredjenu duznost nesto i napisati. 
Kada tocno pocinje zivot nazalost nigdje nije zakonom propisano nego se u pravnoj teoriji smatra da fizicka osoba postaje rodjenjem, da tada stjece pravnu sposobnost sto je cini sposobnom biti nositelj prava i duznosti (primjerice maloljetno dijete moze biti vlasnik nekretnine). 
Iako nigdje nije konkretno propisano da se pravna sposobnost stjece rodjenjem, to proizlazi iz odredjenih zakonskih odredbi koje daju odredjena prava tzv. nasciturusu (nerodjenom djetetu) - primjerice moze nasljedjivati pod uvjetom da se rodi zivo, priznanje ocinstva nerodjenog djeteta ima ucinak ako se ono rodi zivo itd. 
Pravna sposobnost se razlikuje od poslovne sposobnosti koja se stjece sa 18 godina (iznimno i ranije) i koja znaci da osoba moze samostalno sklapati pravne poslove (primjerice ovo dijete koje je vlasnik nekretnine moze nekretninu prodati kad navrsi 18, dok bi ga prije punoljetnosti zastupao zakonski zastupnik - roditelj ili skrbnik). Poslovna sposobnost propisana je Obiteljskim zakonom (čl. 120.). 
Tako da izjava Milinovica da zivot pocinje zacecem nema nikakvog uporista u zakonu. 

Sto se tice ustavnosti zakonskog prijedloga, iako sam sigurna da ce imati puno rupa, bilo bi puno bolje napraviti pritisak prije samog donosenja zakona. Sigurna sam da RODE imaju pristup medijima pa bi mozda bilo dobro da se izadje u javnost sa podacima primjerice koliko je djece rodjeno iz FET-a, koliko ima donacija u zemljama koje imaju taj registar i sl. 

Nemojte zamjeriti na duzini ovog posta ili ako se netko ne slaze sa mojim idejama. "

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja sam čitala da je glavni moralni prigovor MPO u tome da ne završe uvijek svi embriji u maternici. A to je stvarno tužno...


niti u prirodi ne završe svi sa trudnoćom
neki embriji su genetski neispravni, neki genetske greške pokazu tek sa par tjedana starosti , neke tijelo odbaci zbog reakcije imunosstava

šanse da se embrio odmah ugnjezdi i da je genetski ispravan je oko 60%
40% njih otpada, a taj % raste sa godinama roditelja

nije svaki embrio budući čovjek
da to jest, ne bi bilo potrebe uzimati više od 1 jajašca za 1 dijete
i ne bi pričali o zamrzavanju

----------


## ina33

> nije svaki embrio budući čovjek
> da to jest, ne bi bilo potrebe uzimati više od 1 jajašca za 1 dijete
> i ne bi pričali o zamrzavanju


x, mislim da bismo to trebali više isticati - da nije svaki embrio budući čovjek, naime.

----------


## Dijana

> neki embriji su genetski neispravni, neki genetske greške pokazu tek sa par tjedana starosti , neke tijelo odbaci zbog reakcije imunosstava


Samo što se kod nekih zamrznutih embrija nikad neće ni saznati jesu li mogli živjeti ili ne, oni dođu kao nekakve "kolateralne žrtve", ako se majka ne vrati po njih.
Cure, da, to je i meni glavna prijeporna točka u svemu tome, no ja sam vjernica pa možda gledam na to iz drugog kuta. :/

----------


## Alyssa

Ja sam isto kad sam procitala ideju zamislila da ce slikovnica biti za djecu. Bojim se da bi slikovnica namijenjena odraslima bila kontraproduktivna i da bi vrlo lako dovela do upravo suprotnog efekta nego sto zelimo postici. Imam nekog iskustva u marketingu i vidim nekoliko potencijalnih zamki:
1. zbog prirodno neozbiljne i lagane forme, slikovnica bi previse izbanalizirala temu;
2. dio odraslih naci ce se uvrijedjen jer im se obraca svisoka, kao naivcima koji nisu u stanju shvatiti ozbiljniju formu (iako puno njih zaista nije   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Naprotiv, mislim da slikovnica namijenjena djeci zaista ima potencijala educirati i odrasle kojima dodje do ruku, kao sto kaze lisa, da ne ponavljam, potpisujem oba njezina posta otpocetka do kraja.

A za odrasle mislim da nema potrebe za crtezima, jer postoje fotografije embrija od samog pocetka. Ako se vec i rade ilustracije, kao dodatak nekom letku namijenjenom odraslima, onda je sigurno rijec o sasvim drukcijem tipu crteza i, naravno, sasvim drukcijoj terminologiji.

----------


## Zorana

Dijana, kako onda gledas na kolateralne zrtve koristenja spirale? ( pretpostavljam da je puno veci broj zena koje koriste spiralu nego mpo, a uz to su vjernice, pitam se radi li se i ovdje o neznaju ili necemu trecem)

----------


## MGrubi

> Samo što se kod nekih zamrznutih embrija nikad neće ni saznati jesu li mogli živjeti ili ne, oni dođu kao nekakve "kolateralne žrtve", ako se majka ne vrati po njih.
> Cure, da, to je i meni glavna prijeporna točka u svemu tome, *no ja sam vjernica* pa možda gledam na to iz drugog kuta. :/


ti kao vjernik smatraš da život kreće od začeća
to je tvoje pravo

a šta je sa ateistima, muslimanima i ostalim?
i svima onima koji smatraju da embrio od 5 dana je samo nakupina stanica sa potencijalom da postane život?

----------


## pino

Cure, hvala svima na konstruktivnim prijedlozima i konstruktivnoj kritici. Zaista to ozbiljno mislim. 

Ja se stvarno zaletila malo s ovom temom. Hocu reci, sad moze ispast da je klara kriva za ideju, nije uopce, ja sam kriva sto nisam odsjedila jedno pol sata prije postiranja i bolje to formulirala - ispeci pa reci - mea culpa. S jedne strane nije mi zao jer je palo jako lijepih ideja, linkova i prica i sto se razvila rasprava o onome sto mislim da je srz problema. Ja imam takvo postovanje prema klarinom daru pisanja da sam prilicno sigurna da bi to bas ispao Mali MPO princ (prica za djecu koja je zapravo za odrasle), i da je to zapravo bila njezina namjera, jer je ona kao i svi mi svjesna percepcija oko tog jako cupavog pitanja. Treba nam nesto sto istice sve relevantne cinjenice, a nije propovijed, i jos je k tome razumljivo, a to je vrlo tesko postici. 

Mozda je onda prava strategija - kao sto je tal. ust. sud odlucio kad je ukinuo zakon - da je pravo zene na zdravlje vaznije od prava jednog entiteta, koji, iako zivot, ipak ne moze biti izjednacen s odraslom zivom osobom. 

(Jedno sasvim odvojeno pitanje - mene bi cisto informativno zanimalo koji postotak hrvatske zenske populaciju u reproduktivnom dobu koristi ili je koristio spiralu - posto se tu radi o zapravo namjernom unistavanju embrija iste starosti?)

----------


## ina33

> Dijana, kako onda gledas na kolateralne zrtve koristenja spirale? ( pretpostavljam da je puno veci broj zena koje koriste spiralu nego mpo, a uz to su vjernice, pitam se radi li se i ovdje o neznaju ili necemu trecem)


x, jer to su ti isti embriji, tj. iste starosti.

Što više čitam argumente, i *Maximin* vrlo elokventan stav, to sam nekako sve manje zagrijana za ideju slikovnice jer mislim da bi izazvala kontraefekt... Mislim da bi bilo bolje u nekoj idućoj brošuri a la letak staviti sliku embrija koji se zamrzavaju odn. vraćaju u maternicu - da se vidi da je to par do maksimalno 100 stanica, oblikom više zrnce pijeska, a ne dijete s rukicama i nogicama.

----------


## pino

Zorana, Dijana i Ifigenija - mozemo li ovu raspravu nastaviti na filozofskom kutku da se moze vise ljudi javiti? Mene stvarno strasno zanima forumsko razmisljanje o ovom zakonu i tome gdje je granica izmedju zastite embrija i zastite zdravlja zene.

----------


## Dijana

Zorana, meni spirala isto nije prihvatljiva. Zašto jednu lošu stvar pravdati drugom lošom stvari? Drugo, ima vjernica i vjernica..

----------


## Dijana

Uh, sori pino, sad sam vidjela.. naravno da da.

----------


## ina33

> Zorana, Dijana i Ifigenija - mozemo li ovu raspravu nastaviti na filozofskom kutku da se moze vise ljudi javiti? Mene stvarno strasno zanima forumsko razmisljanje o ovom zakonu i tome gdje je granica izmedju zastite embrija i zastite zdravlja zene.


Malo ovih stvari je dotaknuto na temi "Hoće li parovi krstiti MPO djecu u Crkvi" od andro-gena, postavljenoj na Kutku za filozofski trenutak, i tamo se javila Ifigenija. 

Ono što ja mislim da je većinsko mišljenje (ne mislim konkretno niti na jednu forumašicu ili forumaša, nego većinsko RH mišljenje) gdje je granica je stav ako se ništi zdravlje, onda u to ne treba niti ići. Čekni promo od udruge Grozd (to je udruga koja se bori protiv liberalnog spolnog odgoja u školi - bio neki prijedlog da se priča o masturbaciji, zaštiti kondomima i sl.), percepcijski jako, u stilu - misli li tko na dobrobit djece, linkam ga:

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/u...ima-djece.html

----------


## wewa

ja u cijeloj prici o vjerskim osjecajima jednu stvar ne shvatam: kako u sekularnoj drzavi moja sudbina moze zavisiti od osjecaja pripadnika samo jedne u nizu vjerskih skupina?

ako je nekome IVF moralno neprihvatljiv, rjesenje je jednostavno - nemojte koristiti mogucnosti koje MPO nudi. postupite u skladu s vlastitim vjerskim osjecanjima. a ostalimo dopustite da koriste prava zagarantirana Ustavom.

----------


## Maxime

Ma daj pino, super je sto se na forumu otvoreno moze raspravljati o raznim idejama - cije god to bile. Divim se i tebi i klari sto imate toliko volje i energije da se bavite trenutnim stanjem MPO zakona   :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

> Nedavno sam napisala da smo suprig i ja protiv toga da se MPO djetetu kaze kako je doslo do njegovog zaceca (ukoliko nije rijec od donaciji). Nekako mi sve ide u smjeru da se MPO djeca drugacija tretiraju od drugih samo zato sto je roditeljima trebala pomoc moderne medicine da budu zaceta a taj smjer je meni neprihvatljiv. Nije problem djece niti su oni trazili da njihovi roditelji prolaze MPO. Zasto bi oni trebali znati kako je doslo do njihovog zaceca, poenta je da se rodilo zeljeno, voljeno i zdravo dijete. Djetetu se nemora opterecivati s MPO kako bi ono jos vise volilo tatu i mamu, po meni ima puno bitnijih elemenata zbog kojeg ce dijete roditelja postivati i voliti.


Ja mislim da nije nista lose u tome da dijete zna sto je prethodilo njegovom rodjenju. Jednog dana dijete ce te pitati i sto ces mu reci? Lagat ces? Meni bi to bilo licemjerno, s jedne strane sam ponosna na sve sto sam poduzela da se mrvica rodi, pa se ne mogu s druge strane sramiti djetetu priznati istinu. I mislim, kad bi svi tako postupali, uopce ne bi bilo MPO djece, svi bi mislili da su se rodili prirodnim putem, a sto je s onim milijunima djece u svijetu rodjenim uz pomoc MPO-a? Slazem se da sredina kod nas definitivno nije open minded za bilo kakve razlicitosti, pa tako ni za IVF djecu, ali ako sutimo onda i sami odgajamo jos jednu generaciju "zatucanih". Zanima me Maxime, sto bi rekla svojem MPO djetetu da jednog dana dodje pun predrasuda (kojima su mu napunili glavu u vrticu ili skoli) o djeci zacetoj na isti nacin na kakav je i on sam zacet?

Ni ja ne zelim obiljeziti dijete, ali ne zelim ni da zivi u lazi. Ako ni mi koji imamo IVF djecu ne mozemo o tome progovoriti, tko ce se zauzeti za prava i jednakost nase djece. Ako nitko od primitivnih umova koji misle da su IVF djeca drukcija i bolesnija nikada ne upozna nijedno IVF dijete, zasto bi promijenio misljenje? Kako da prosjecan covjek vjeruje da je petina parova neplodna ako ne poznaje nijedan? Itd., itd., ima toga jos...

----------


## andiko

prekrasna ideja. Bravo klara!

----------


## Alyssa

> Lorien je o tome pisala, mislim da to neće ostati u domeni sudstva i da se na pitanje kad počinje život ne trebamo uplitati jer je to vjekovna dilema onih pro i onih contra, u pravnoj teoriji se jedino smatra da fizička osoba postaje rođenjem


X, bas sam nesto takvo htjela napisati.

----------


## ina33

> Ja mislim da nije nista lose u tome da dijete zna sto je prethodilo njegovom rodjenju. Jednog dana dijete ce te pitati i sto ces mu reci? Lagat ces? Meni bi to bilo licemjerno, s jedne strane sam ponosna na sve sto sam poduzela da se mrvica rodi, pa se ne mogu s druge strane sramiti djetetu priznati istinu. I mislim, kad bi svi tako postupali, uopce ne bi bilo MPO djece, svi bi mislili da su se rodili prirodnim putem, a sto je s onim milijunima djece u svijetu rodjenim uz pomoc MPO-a? Slazem se da sredina kod nas definitivno nije open minded za bilo kakve razlicitosti, pa tako ni za IVF djecu, ali ako sutimo onda i sami odgajamo jos jednu generaciju "zatucanih". Zanima me Maxime, sto bi rekla svojem MPO djetetu da jednog dana dodje pun predrasuda (kojima su mu napunili glavu u vrticu ili skoli) o djeci zacetoj na isti nacin na kakav je i on sam zacet?
> 
> Ni ja ne zelim obiljeziti dijete, ali ne zelim ni da zivi u lazi. Ako ni mi koji imamo IVF djecu ne mozemo o tome progovoriti, tko ce se zauzeti za prava i jednakost nase djece. Ako nitko od primitivnih umova koji misle da su IVF djeca drukcija i bolesnija nikada ne upozna nijedno IVF dijete, zasto bi promijenio misljenje? Kako da prosjecan covjek vjeruje da je petina parova neplodna ako ne poznaje nijedan? Itd., itd., ima toga jos...


Imali smo kvalitetnu raspravu na ovu temu, tj. reći ili ne, forumašice su iznijele svoje stavove:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Maxime

o cemu ti alyssa govoris: o lazi da je zeljeno dijete?! nemojmo vise otvarati ovu raspravu, vec postoji topic na ovu temu ...

----------


## Alyssa

Maxime, oprosti ako sam te uvrijedila, ne mislim na laz da je zeljeno dijete, nego na laz koju ces mozda morati izreci kada dijete pita kako je nastalo. Ali to je samo moj stav, znam da ne mislimo svi jednako.

Ina, thanks na linku, super tema, ne znam kako mi je promaknula   :Kiss:  .

----------


## maria71

> ja u cijeloj prici o vjerskim osjecajima jednu stvar ne shvatam: kako u sekularnoj drzavi moja sudbina moze zavisiti od osjecaja pripadnika samo jedne u nizu vjerskih skupina?
> 
> ako je nekome IVF moralno neprihvatljiv, rjesenje je jednostavno - nemojte koristiti mogucnosti koje MPO nudi. postupite u skladu s vlastitim vjerskim osjecanjima. a ostalimo dopustite da koriste prava zagarantirana Ustavom.


upravo tako da je hrvatska katolička republika hrvatska, onda ok

dok god nema tog pridjeva ispred , ne vidim problem

----------


## ina33

> ja u cijeloj prici o vjerskim osjecajima jednu stvar ne shvatam: kako u sekularnoj drzavi moja sudbina moze zavisiti od osjecaja pripadnika samo jedne u nizu vjerskih skupina?
> 
> ako je nekome IVF moralno neprihvatljiv, rjesenje je jednostavno - nemojte koristiti mogucnosti koje MPO nudi. postupite u skladu s vlastitim vjerskim osjecanjima. a ostalimo dopustite da koriste prava zagarantirana Ustavom.


x

----------


## gričanka

Nisam mama pa se nisam usudila komentirati ideju o slikovnici o MPO djeci koja kao takva nije za odbaciti, ali realizaciju iste bi trebalo staviti među dugoročne ciljeve upoznavanja građanstva s MPOom. Mislim da je materija o kojoj se radi prekompleksna i preozbiljna a da bi se prezentirala kao light štivo za djecu ili iz dječje perspektive za odrasle ( jer zapravo kroz cijelu temu još nije definirano kome je slikovnica namijenjena), a na određen način bi obilježila djecu rođenu MPOom -a ne volimo kada se to radi!!
Ako je namijenjena djeci, svakako nije trenutak za to dok se ne razbiju predrasude i neznanje o MPOu u glavama odraslih. Ukoliko je namijenjena odraslima, onda to učinimo polako: informativno, argumentirano i prihvatljivo čak i "zatucanima". Eto čak i mi međusobno polemiziramo oko "frižidera" i "viškova" i nismo s tim načisto(vidljiv je nedostatak statistike kroz postove i po tom pitanju dijelim s Maxime sumnju o ažurnoj MPOstatistici u Hrvata), pa zamislite kad nas se neupućeni, ili "Lisec"grupa i slični dohvate! E a onda to više ne bi bila slikovnica, već ilustrirana brošura! 
Dakle reći ću NE za slikovnicu kao idejno rješenje, ali temu treba pažljivo i temeljito razraditi prvenstveno za edukaciju i informiranost odraslih!
 :Bye:

----------


## Maxime

alyssa nisi me uvrijedila niti ja ikoga zelim uvrijediti ali iskocim iz cipele kada se nesto tako plemenito i u stvari toliko jednostavno kao sto je MPO maksimalno iskomplicira i izvuce iz konteksta.

U svoju obranu samo mogu reci da nisam odavde - jos uvijek ne razumijem HR nacin razmisljanja   :Grin:  

Bilo bi zanimljivo provjeriti kakav je MPO zakon u Irskoj s obzirom da tamo crkva igra veliku ulogu. Linkam ako nest nadjem ...

----------


## ina33

> Bilo bi zanimljivo provjeriti kakav je MPO zakon u Irskoj s obzirom da tamo crkva igra veliku ulogu. Linkam ako nest nadjem ...


To će znati pino.

*Pino*, je li misliš da bi bilo dobro nalijepiti kao odvojenu temu na ovom pdf-u Međunarodno zakonodavstvo o MPO-u pa u tome nalijepiti, između ostaloga, ono ESHRE izvješće o MPOu u EU-u, možda bi nam bilo zanimljivo i lakše za pratiti?

----------


## Ifigenija

> Dijana, kako onda gledas na kolateralne zrtve koristenja spirale? ( pretpostavljam da je puno veci broj zena koje koriste spiralu nego mpo, a uz to su vjernice, pitam se radi li se i ovdje o neznaju ili necemu trecem)


Crkva brani svaki oblik kontracepcije osim uzdržavanja u plodne dane, a i to može biti grijeh ako se ne koristi iz pravih motiva... vjera ima visoke standarde, ali isto brani da sudimo drugima -kad znam da ni ja nisam i nikad nweću bit bezgrešna...

----------


## pino

Irska nema zakona o MPO. Vodi se zestoka rasprava vec dugi niz godina. 

U nedostatku zakona, MPO klinike vode se engleskim zakonom i smjernicama.

----------


## pčelica2009

ja mislim da ti nisi ništa loše mislila sa svojim pitanjem o zamrznutim zametcima.možda su cure malo osjetljive,jer zaista tko ovo nije prošao-ne može baš razumijeti..Svaka žena koja krene u postupak med.potpom.oplodnje stvarno doživljava te zametke kao dio sebe.Pa cijelo vrijeme iščekujemo.koliko će se oploditi,svaka minuta i svaka sekunda je iščekivanje.I ako ti ostane zametak nakon transferiranih-odmah zoveš-jel se razvija,jel sve ok?Nemojte nas još i s time mučiti,pa zar vam nije dovoljan pokazatelj ova psihička i fizička bol koju podnosimo da bi donijele novi život.Pa tko može uskraćivati ili zamjerati nekome što  želi držati svoju bebu u naručju?

----------


## pino

Upravo sam procitala odlican teoloski clanak iz 1990, koji izmedju ostalog iznosi i znanstvene cinjenice o razvitku embrija, kao i tome koliko ima kromosomskih nepravilnosti. Mozete ga pogledati ovdje: 
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...o-zakona/files

Evo jednog bitnog citata: 



> Smatramo da je nemoguće govoriti o pravoj individualnosti, ontološkoj individui, 
> prisutnoj od oplodnje. Postoji  vremenski period od tri tjedna  za vrijeme kojega je biološki 
> nerealno razgovarati o fizičkoj individui. To znači da stvarnost osobe, kako god netko može 
> definirati taj izraz, nije prisutna barem dok se individualizacija nije ostvarila. Individualnost je 
> apsolutni ili bitni uvjet za osobnost. 
>  Zaključujemo da nema individue, i stoga ni prisutne  osobe, dok nije dovršena  
> restrikcija ili gastrulacija, oko tri tjedna nakon oplodnje. Prekid trudnoće u ovom vremenu bio 
> bi prekid života i genetske jedinstvenosti, bez sumnje. Ali s moralnog stajališta osoba sigurno 
> ne ubija, jer nema individue na koju bi se osobno odnosilo takvo djelo


(hvala forumasici koja mi je ovo poslala, samo mi je zao sto nisam detaljno pogledala prije.)

Pogledajte takodjer post od Danijele32 (jedne od osnivacica Rode, ako se dobro sjecam)
http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...p?f=57&t=50576
(skrolajte dolje - ona vadi citate koji kronologiziraju etape razvoja embrija). 

Za mene je ovo definitivan odgovor na pitanje kad mozemo govoriti o osobi. 

Otkad je zakljucana moja tema na filozofskom trenutku, ne zelim vise postirati teme, ali mislim da bi ovo moralo biti objasnjeno i raspravljeno, barem zainteresiranoj inteligentnoj javnosti,  jer sam uvjerena da nam ovo itekako ide u prilog!

----------


## ina33

> Upravo sam procitala odlican teoloski clanak iz 1990, koji izmedju ostalog iznosi i znanstvene cinjenice o razvitku embrija, kao i tome koliko ima kromosomskih nepravilnosti. Mozete ga pogledati ovdje: 
> http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...o-zakona/files
> 
> Evo jednog bitnog citata: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovo je baš super! Nekako mi je raspisalo ono što ja osjećam. I Daniela32 je uvijek inspirativna   :Heart: !

Vrlo će mi biti žao ako odustaneš od postiranja tema na ovome pdf-u  :Heart: !

----------


## Zorana

Dijana, nije ni meni osobno prihvatljiva ni spirala ni mpo u kojoj se "bacaju" embriji ni abortus. Meni zivot pocinje od zaceca i tu zavrsava svaka (moja) dilema. 
Mene vise muci ovo sto kaze wewa. Ispada da jednu losu stvar pravdam drugom, ali koliko je ta "losa stvar" u ocima i srcu drugog stvarno losa? 
I koliko je ok svima nametati to neko "svoje dobro"?
Pretpostavljam da bi i vjernice mogle nekako naci kompromis u citavom postupku koji obuhvaca mpo i da ne mora svaka mpo ukljucivati neiskoristene embrije, mora postojati mogucnost nekakvog kompromisa? (iskreno receno, u svim ovim "vrucim"temama ja ga bas i ne vidim osim da se ljudima dozvoli djelovanje po vlastitoj savjesti, a u skladu sa zakonom. Znaci, koliko god meni bilo strasno za priznati, ali ima ljudi kojima embriji koje se spominje jednostavno nisu ljudska bica i gotovo.
A i u tom kontekstu sam spomenula spirale, nije li licemjerno dozvoliti zakonski jedno, a ne i drugo iako je tehnicki rijec o istome po pitanju embrija? Ustvari, spirala je jos deset puta gora, mpo ima sasvim jasan cilj i plemenitu namjeru, pitanje je koliko se ljudskih bica unisti kontraceptivnim sredstvima? I to sve u tijelima (uglavnom) deklariranih vjernica medju kojima se dobar dio zgraza na price o mpo i radi kojih ce necije dijete morati prolaziti kroz nelagodu objasnjavanja svog nastanka. U tom kontekstu mi je malo tuzno sto se uopce mora diskutirati o stvarima kao sto je ova slikovnica. Nezamislivo mi je da se jedna majka mora indirektno pravdati svom djetetu ili okolini radi medicinski potpomognute oplodnje i nacina na koji je donijela dijete na svijet. :/ 

Ifigenija, ne bih ja bas rekla da vjera ima visoke standarde, bolje mi zvuci da su standardi drugaciji. (tek toliko da ne ispadne visoki standardi=bolji standardi)  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

Cini mi se da je u ovom slucaju pogodna poredba s abortusom i pravom na abortus - iako su konotacije suprotstavljene.
Kad bi se provela kakva anketa, sigurna sam da bi vise ispitanika odgovorilo negativno na pitanje: da li je za vas abortus prihvatljiv?, nego na pitanje: da li je za vas MPO prihvatljiva?

Pa ipak, niko (barem jos ne) ne pokusava ZAKONSKI zabraniti abortus, a kod MPO to nije slucaj. Kako je moguce da se lakse provari unistavanje zivota, nego drugaciji put da zivot nastane?

----------


## Zorana

Dobro pitanje. :/

----------


## Maxime

Ukoliko se ne bi dozvoljavalo da vjera utjece na politiku problem bi bio rjesen.

Svaka osoba, vjernik ili ne, osobno mora odluciti dali je, u ovome slucaju, MPO njemu prihvatljivih  i na koji nacin ce tu odluku uklopiti u to svoju mogucu vjeru.

Meni puno stavova katolicke vjere smetaju ali ne zadirem u tude zivote niti smatram da smijem ulaziti u tudju privatnost. Ocito da se to postovanje prema tudjim uvjerenjima na uzvraca istom mjerom jer si katolicka crkva (ilite sljedbenici) uzimaju za pravo gradjanima oduzeti prilika da postanu roditelji. 

Pa dajte vi sad meni recite, tko je crkvi dao to pravo, aha, politika .... i tako se vrtimo u krug ....

----------


## ina33

> Nezamislivo mi je da se jedna majka mora indirektno pravdati svom djetetu ili okolini radi medicinski potpomognute oplodnje i nacina na koji je donijela dijete na svijet. :/


Hvala ti na ovome   :Love: . Tj. ovdje se radi o načinu na koji je dijete začeto, ali naravno da je primjenjivo i na pravdanje o načinu donošenja na svijet.

----------


## pino

ma ina, mislim otvarat teme samo na ovom podforumu i to samo one nekontroverzne, sad kad sam dobila po prstima. 

Mislim da bi etape razvoja embrija koje su pobrojane u ovom clanku bile dobra pocetna tocka za objasniti, uz teoloski/filozofski komentar, sto je osoba, kako se definira i koje su joj karakteristike.

----------


## Pepita

Nepošteno je sve ovo, jako nepošteno.

Već danima sam pod jakim dojmom, a dojim i zadnje što mi treba je tuga i nerviranje zbog ljudi koji NISU zaslužili biti tamo gdje sjede.

----------


## aenea

Čitam, čitam, čitam..čitam postove, čitam tekstove, pokušavam naučiti što više. I sad sam opet bijesna, nenormalno bijesna. Pa kakav je to poredak stvari gdje sam ja, sa srednjom školom i svega par ispita Pravnog fakulteta, ušla i ulazim dublje u problematiku od Predlagatelja. Sad mi već zvuče ko neka nova rasa. Znam da mi je post potpuno nekonstruktivan, samo sam opet jako ljuta što je netko "smislio" prijedlog koji će tolikima odrediti živote, grickajući kokice, pijuckajući sokić i još uz to gledajući film. Ma sramota. Ničega se nisu dotakli.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## laky

jedno pitanje curama koje kritiziraju smrzavanje embrija i moraliziraju o vraćanju ili ne po smrznute embrije.

Molim Vas objasnite mi jesam li ja "ubojica"jer su mi vraćena 3 embrija 2 su se primila i jednoj bebici je stalo srce u 8 tjednu dok drugo kuca i sad ispod mog   :Heart:  .
Ko je kriv za odumiranje ploda u meni *jer vraćen je* nije ostavljen ,bačen,ubijen kako to enki nazivaju ali eto prirodna selekcija ili neki nedostatak je bio pa je srce stalo....

jeli to dokaz da se se svi vraćeni embriji neprime ili da priroda ima tu svoju ulogu ,jeli to dokaz gospodi u saboru da je malo oplodnja samo 3 JS tj pokusaj oplodnje jer je mala sansa da se sve tri oplode....

u svoj priči o Zakonu treba se dati izbor onima koje tos matraju ubojstvom  da nesmrzavaju embrije da traze da se oplode samo 3 JS ili sto već a onima koji to zela dopustiti zamrzavanje.
Jednostavna stvar SLOBODA IZBORA bi rijesilo sve  a ne nametanje bilo čijih stavova ..tako problema nebi bilo.

a sto se tiče ovoga sto je Alyssa rekla "Maxime, oprosti ako sam te uvrijedila, ne mislim na laz da je zeljeno dijete, nego na laz koju ces mozda morati izreci kada dijete pita kako je nastalo. Ali to je samo moj stav, znam da ne mislimo svi jednako. " iskreno veći će mi ponos biti reći djetetu da je  nastalo MPO nego da su ga mama i tata slučajno napravili pod uticajem alkohola u nekom od wc lokalnih kafića ili da čuje nekada od enkoga da su mama i tata rekli pa eto omaklo nam se nismo planirali sto jako često čujem   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ja nevidim niti jedan način sto bi s ekrilo djetetu kako je začeto,pa cure bar mi znamo koliko čekamo bebice i sto prolazimo i to nam treba biti an čast nikako za skrivanje

----------


## melange

> neki embriji su genetski neispravni, neki genetske greške pokazu tek sa par tjedana starosti , neke tijelo odbaci zbog reakcije imunosstava
> 			
> 		
> 
> Samo što se kod nekih zamrznutih embrija nikad neće ni saznati jesu li mogli živjeti ili ne, oni dođu kao nekakve "kolateralne žrtve", ako se majka ne vrati po njih.
> Cure, da, to je i meni glavna prijeporna točka u svemu tome, no ja sam vjernica pa možda gledam na to iz drugog kuta. :/


ja cijeli problem ne gledam iz vjerske perspektive i nisam protiv zamrzavanja embrija, upravo suprotno, ali ovaj post pokriva suštinu problema.

ot laičko pitanje, koliko dugo je moguće čuvati embrije? (u smislu, "roka trajanja", ako takvo nešto postoji) i imaju li klinike neki vremenski rok nakon kojeg ih uništavaju?

----------


## fritulica1

Danijela32 fenomenalno pise. Bas mi je zao sto je vise nema na ovom forumu.

BTW, evo kako sam ja, prilikom komeniranja jednog clanka, pokusala jednom tipu objasniti problem (retorika nije na razine Rodinog foruma, isprike).




> 3.07.2009. u 14:52h
> ...dajem ruku u vatru da nemas pojma o kojem se zakonu radi, a kamoli zbog cega je isti sporan. BTW,mozda se te Babe ili Rode bore i za tvoju buducnost. Jesi ti cekirao svoj oplodni materijal?
> 
> I za sve one dusebriznike koji se silno brinu za smrznute embrije. Crkva tvrdi da ljudski zivot pocinje od oplodene jajne stanice, ali znanost NE. Zasto bi nam svima trebalo biti nametnuto stajaliste Crkve, u sekularnoj drzavi Hrvatskoj?


a ovo on odgovara:



> 13.07.2009. u 15:55h 
> ...nađi onda prvu peć i gurni ruku u vartu jer znam o čemu govorim. Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica nije jedina stvar koja se regulira ovim zakonom. Prvo i osnovno - čovijek se ne rađa sa pravom da ima / posjeduje djecu. Drugo - djeca imaju pravo na oba roditelja. Trće - ljudski život ne smije biti poligon za nakaradne pokuse. Tvoja je stavr ako ćeš gurnuti svoj reporoduktvni materijal u kakav zamrzivač i misliti da će se ljudska rasa okoristiti sa tim.


Ovo je trebalo u bisere o MPO.   :Grin:  

Ali ja mislim da nam nacija u vecini razmislja kao ovaj tip.   :Sad:

----------


## marči

predlažem:

ili da se nastavi ova tema ali samo o slikovnici ili da ju podijelim na raspravu o krioprezervaciji i na slikovnicu?

što vam više odgovara?

----------


## ina33

> ot laičko pitanje, koliko dugo je moguće čuvati embrije? (u smislu, "roka trajanja", ako takvo nešto postoji) i imaju li klinike neki vremenski rok nakon kojeg ih uništavaju?


Meni je moj MPO-ovac rekao da nema ograničenja na mogućnost čuvanja (tehničkih ograničenja, tj. ti embriji mogu ostati neograničeno zamrznuti u starosti od 5 dana i veličini od 30-100 stanica, najčešće, izgledom najsličniji zrnu pijeska). Klinike vani najčešće nude 5 godina kao razuman rok čuvanja, u kojem se par mora ili vratiti po embrije ili se odlučiti na daljnje petogodišnje čuvanje i platiti klinici troškove čuvanja.

----------


## klara

> Meni je moj MPO-ovac rekao da nema ograničenja na mogućnost čuvanja (tehničkih ograničenja, tj. ti embriji mogu ostati neograničeno zamrznuti u starosti od 5 dana i veličini od 30-100 stanica, najčešće, izgledom najsličniji zrnu pijeska). Klinike vani najčešće nude 5 godina kao razuman rok čuvanja, u kojem se par mora ili vratiti po embrije ili se odlučiti na daljnje petogodišnje čuvanje i platiti klinici troškove čuvanja.


Sad ću biti off topic i ispasti totalna neznalica, ali ja sam mislila da duljina čuvanja smanjije mogućnost trudnoće, te da je 5 godina krajnji rok za transfer  :?  :?  :?

----------


## fritulica1

> Samo što se kod nekih zamrznutih embrija nikad neće ni saznati jesu li mogli živjeti ili ne, oni dođu kao nekakve "kolateralne žrtve", ako se majka ne vrati po njih.


Ovo mi je bas cjepidlacenje. Spominjana je spirala, pa se nitko oko nje ne zabrinjava na isti nacin kao oko krioprezervatora.

Osim toga, tko zna, koliko smo  sve mi embrija spontano pobacile u njegovim najranijim fazama? Mozda zbog zesceg sexa, mozda zbog pretjeranog nerviranja, mozda zbog biometeoroloske prognoze? Tko zna? Krhko je znanje. Nikad nitko znati nece. 

BTW. mene ovo gore uopce ne zabrinjava jer ja smatram da zivot pocinje implantacijom embrija u maternicu, tj. onog trenutka kad pocne tzv. dijalog embrija i majke.

----------


## wewa

Melange, prije statistike (koja nam nije dostupna) i odgovora na tvoje konkretno pitanje, hajde da konkretizujemo o cemu mi, zapravo, pricamo, o kojem to broju smrzlica i o kojem broju sretnih roditelja kojima vise djece ne treba nakon sto su prosli IVF i uspjeli.

6. godinu traje nas put, pa sam za ovih godina upoznala, cula, saznala solidan broj MPO prica - na stotine, sigurno.

prvo licna: 1 ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, vracene 2 blastice, ostali se embriji prestali razvijati, nista za smrznuti.
1 prijateljica - 2 postupka bez oplodnje uopste
2 prijateljica - 1 postupak, 2 embrija, nista za smrznuti, bez trudnoce
3 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 1 dijete, smrzlici po koje planira otici
4 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 6 FET-ova i samo jedan, posljednji uspjesan

nastavite niz...

koliko je, zapravo, embrija koji dugo cekaju da se dodje po njih? koliko ih je u odnosu na vracene koji nisu ostali s mamom?

ovdje se ponavlja isti predlozak kao s donacijom, kao s MPO za istospolne parove - ako je 15% neplodnih parova, a medju njima niti 10% populacije kojoj treba donacija, koji su nevjencani, koji su istospolni, potencijalno samohrani - kad sve to sagledate, vidite da su ovo vrlo interesantna pitanja, ali istovremeno i marginalna - jedino korisna kao marketinsko oruzje onih koji se silno trude da svima iz MPO populacije onemoguce pravo na roditeljstvo...






a sto se tice duzine cuvanja zametaka - u teoriji, moguce ih je cuvati zauvijek.

----------


## klara

> predlažem:
> 
> ili da se nastavi ova tema ali samo o slikovnici ili da ju podijelim na raspravu o krioprezervaciji i na slikovnicu?
> 
> što vam više odgovara?


Da nastavimo o krioprezentaciji, a ideju slikovnice pustimo da malo "odleži"?

----------


## ina33

> marči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> predlažem:
> 
> ili da se nastavi ova tema ali samo o slikovnici ili da ju podijelim na raspravu o krioprezervaciji i na slikovnicu?
> 
> što vam više odgovara?
> 
> ...


x

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Meni je moj MPO-ovac rekao da nema ograničenja na mogućnost čuvanja (tehničkih ograničenja, tj. ti embriji mogu ostati neograničeno zamrznuti u starosti od 5 dana i veličini od 30-100 stanica, najčešće, izgledom najsličniji zrnu pijeska). Klinike vani najčešće nude 5 godina kao razuman rok čuvanja, u kojem se par mora ili vratiti po embrije ili se odlučiti na daljnje petogodišnje čuvanje i platiti klinici troškove čuvanja.
> 
> 
> Sad ću biti off topic i ispasti totalna neznalica, ali ja sam mislila da duljina čuvanja smanjije mogućnost trudnoće, te da je 5 godina krajnji rok za transfer  :?  :?  :?


Evo, nalazim na netu primjera uspješnog odmrzavanja i trudnoće i nakon 12-15 godina, te potvrdu ovog stava da nema ograničenjana mogućnost čuvanja. 

Neka se na ovoj temi nađe krasan intervju bračnog para Kniewald:

http://www.javno.com/home/hr-hrvatsk...u-smece_262938

----------


## lisa84

> Nedavno sam napisala da smo suprig i ja protiv toga da se MPO djetetu kaze kako je doslo do njegovog zaceca (ukoliko nije rijec od donaciji). Nekako mi sve ide u smjeru da se MPO djeca drugacija tretiraju od drugih samo zato sto je roditeljima trebala pomoc moderne medicine da budu zaceta a taj smjer je meni neprihvatljiv. Nije problem djece niti su oni trazili da njihovi roditelji prolaze MPO. Zasto bi oni trebali znati kako je doslo do njihovog zaceca, poenta je da se rodilo zeljeno, voljeno i zdravo dijete. Djetetu se nemora opterecivati s MPO kako bi ono jos vise volilo tatu i mamu, po meni ima puno bitnijih elemenata zbog kojeg ce dijete roditelja postivati i voliti.


Ne mora se djetetu na silu reći kako je začeto, ali ako pita...  :/ 
Jer neće ono živjeti pod staklenim zvonom. Mislim da mu u kartonu (kod dr.) čak i piše da je začet pomoću MPO-e. Čitala sam jednom neku raspravu na forumu pa sam to vidjela.

Ja bih najradje da osjeća da je jednak ostaloj djeci, ali ako bi društvo tu jednakost poremetilo, ako bi društvo znalo kako je dijete začeto, ako bi mu to stavljali pod nos... Naravno da bih mu ispričala priču u kojoj će se osjećati jednakim pa i boljim od njih.
Nije dakle cilj da dijete zbog toga više voli mamu i tatu, nego da se osjeti voljenim u trenutku kada ga društvo odbacuje. 
Treba biti spreman i na tu situaciju.

----------


## fritulica1

> prvo licna: 1 ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, vracene 2 blastice, ostali se embriji prestali razvijati, nista za smrznuti.
> 1 prijateljica - 2 postupka bez oplodnje uopste
> 2 prijateljica - 1 postupak, 2 embrija, nista za smrznuti, bez trudnoce
> 3 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 1 dijete, smrzlici po koje planira otici
> 4 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 6 FET-ova i samo jedan, posljednji uspjesan


5. (virtualna) prijateljica - 11 postupaka, 9 ET-ova, nijedan FET (nikad nista za smrznuti), bez trudnoce.   :Sad:

----------


## gupi51

Cure možda bi stvarno trebalo glasnije govoriti o spirali (da se razumijemo nisam protiv spirale) ali razotkrijmo licemjerje.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Marči, oprosti, ovdje se o tome piše pa bi htjela samo komentirati ovaj dio o početku života... Ustvari i za znanost, a ne samo za crkvu, život počinje u trenutku oplodnje. Spajanjem ženske i muške gamete nastaje novi, jedinstveni genetski materijal ili, da se tako izrazim, potencijal za novi život.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajoj, tek sad vidim i drugu stranu   :Embarassed:  

Ovo se odnosilo na post



> predlažem:
> 
> ili da se nastavi ova tema ali samo o slikovnici ili da ju podijelim na raspravu o krioprezervaciji i na slikovnicu?
> 
> što vam više odgovara?


Ali, izjava o početku života i dalje stoji   :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajme, sad sam krivo kvotala, sorry, sorry...
odoh se tuširat, očito sam prokuhala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvo licna: 1 ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, vracene 2 blastice, ostali se embriji prestali razvijati, nista za smrznuti.
> 1 prijateljica - 2 postupka bez oplodnje uopste
> 2 prijateljica - 1 postupak, 2 embrija, nista za smrznuti, bez trudnoce
> 3 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 1 dijete, smrzlici po koje planira otici
> 4 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 6 FET-ova i samo jedan, posljednji uspjesan
> 
> ...


5. (virtualna) prijateljica - 1. IVF, 3 jajne stanice, vraćena dva embrija, ništa, jedan zamrznut, kasnije odmrznut i vraćen - ništa; 2. IVF, 13 jajnih stanica, 9 embrija, vraćena 3 - ništa, zamrznuta 4, ostali su se prestali razvijati, odmrznuta 4 i vraćena kasnije - ništa; 3. IVF-ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, 7 embrija, vraćene 2 morule na blastocistu - ništa, zamrznuta 3 embrija, ostali su se prestali razvijati, odmrznuta tri embrija - implantirao se u maternicu jedan, trudnoća i rođenje djeteta

----------


## ina33

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvo licna: 1 ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, vracene 2 blastice, ostali se embriji prestali razvijati, nista za smrznuti.
> 1 prijateljica - 2 postupka bez oplodnje uopste
> 2 prijateljica - 1 postupak, 2 embrija, nista za smrznuti, bez trudnoce
> 3 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 1 dijete, smrzlici po koje planira otici
> 4 prijateljica - 2 postupka, 6 FET-ova i samo jedan, posljednji uspjesan
> 
> ...


5. (virtualna) prijateljica - 1. IVF, 6 jajnih stanica, uspjele se oploditi 3, vraćena dva embrija, ništa, jedan zamrznut, kasnije odmrznut i vraćen - ništa; 2. IVF, 13 jajnih stanica, 9 jedva oplođenih, vraćena 3 embrija - ništa, zamrznuta 4, ostali su se prestali razvijati, odmrznuta 4 i vraćena kasnije - ništa; 3. IVF-ICSI, 9 jajnih stanica, 7 se uspjelo oploditi, vraćene 2 - ništa, zamrznuta 3 embrija, ostali su se prestali razvijati, odmrznuta ta zadnja tri embrija - implantirao se u maternicu jedan, trudnoća i rođenje djeteta

----------


## ina33

Morala sam se gore ispraviti jer sam klasičan primjer zašto nije dobro ograničiti oplodnju na tri dobivene jajne stanice - u prvom postupku sam imala 6 jajnih stanica, tri se nisu oplodile, što da je biolog odabrao krive tri, ne bismo transferirali nijedan embriju maternicu...

----------


## klara

> Morala sam se gore ispraviti jer sam klasičan primjer zašto nije dobro ograničiti oplodnju na tri dobivene jajne stanice - u prvom postupku sam imala 6 jajnih stanica, tri se nisu oplodile, što da je biolog odabrao krive tri, ne bismo transferirali nijedan embriju maternicu...


I ja sam... postupak sa 16 JS je završio s 4 zametka, postupak s 8 JS sa 2 zamentka (dalje ne pamtim brojke). Nikad nismo imali više od 4 zametka za transfer, iako sam imala i po 25 JS.

Ako bi ograničenje bilo 3 JS, meni  i MM se nikako ne bi isplatilo ići u postupak, ni pomisliti na to.

----------


## uporna

Mene je sram reći ali nikada nisam niti se raspitivala niti čula kako funkcionira spirala pa sam sad malo  :shock: 
Naime jedina kontracepcija koju smo MM i ja koristili bile su Yasmin tablete u dugom protokolu za Maribor - ali u svrhu pripreme za IVF postupak ironično zar ne   :Laughing:  




> wewa (napisa):
> ja u cijeloj prici o vjerskim osjecajima jednu stvar ne shvatam: kako u sekularnoj drzavi moja sudbina moze zavisiti od osjecaja pripadnika samo jedne u nizu vjerskih skupina?
> 
> ako je nekome IVF moralno neprihvatljiv, rjesenje je jednostavno - nemojte koristiti mogucnosti koje MPO nudi. postupite u skladu s vlastitim vjerskim osjecanjima. a ostalimo dopustite da koriste prava zagarantirana Ustavom.


x kao kuća veliki ali na žalost u RH se svašta može i toga me je i strah




> u pravnoj teoriji se jedino smatra da fizička osoba postaje rođenjem


Po ovome ispada da onda zakon možemo srušiti bez problema zar ne?!?

*pino* samo ti idi naprijed putem kojim si i krenula mi te pratimo, sudjelujemo i iz svih naših različitih mišljenja iskreno se nadam može proizaći samo dobro.   :Kiss:

----------


## Dijana

Cure, možda ću zvučati kontradiktorno, ali ja vam ipak želim da sruše zakon, a najviše me smeta što bi samo bračni parovi mogli u postupak. I Milinovićeva bahatost me isto jako smeta (ono, zašto je ON ne bi ženio, ako hoće s njom djecu, ne može nikako pasti na pamet NJOJ da se ne želi papirnato udati  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Za mene je i dalje prijeporno pitanje smrzlića po koje nikad nitko neće doći (a čitala sam i na rodi postove mama koje imaju smrzliće za koje ne znaju kad i hoće li otići po njih). No za to nema nitko odgovor jer se nikome ne može nametnuti da rađa više nego što želi. I ne znam opet koliko je spirala licemjerna u odnosu na ovo, možda je samo manje zlo od abortusa embrija  u dobi od nekoliko tjedana, jer će majci biti nanesena manja šteta.
fritulica1, sve mi ne-mpovke koje smo ovdje pisale, pisale smo svjesne da s našim pitanjem gazimo po minskom polju, ali smo iskreno PITALE što nas zanima, a nismo sigurno jedine koje to pitanje zanima.
Ja nisam jedna od onih koji misli da se embrij smrzavanjem ubija, ili da mu vire ruke i noge u ledu, i zato ti je komentar grub. No ako se ovdje NE SMIJE ništa drugo napisati osim kritike zakona (a napisala sam i to), napišite da znam.

----------


## ina33

Dijana, mislim da ti je post vrlo korektan i da su logična tvoja pitanja.

A propos spirale - embriji koji nastaju u IVF-u su iste starosti kao oni koje spirala sprječava da se implantiraju i onda bismo mogli ići u argument da je spirala po njih gora jer je svjesno dizajnirana da ih sve spriječi. 

Ali, kao što je rekla cvijeta na topicu koji je zaključan mislim da zakonom sprječavat spiralu, pa onda po istoj logici i zamrzavanje embrija je bespredmetno.

Osobno, ja ne mogu smatrati embrij od 4-5-do maks 100 stanica djetetom, to je potencijal za dijete koji sam najbolje u svom slučaju vidjela koliko se puno toga mora poklopiti da se embrij uistinu i implantira i da dođe do trudnoće.

Kako nisam vjernica, ne mogu ocijeniti je li bi ti ovo bilo zanimljivo ili ne, ali za ovo je rečeno da su pisali teolozi pa ti linkam:

"Evo jednog bitnog citata: 
Citat: 


Smatramo da je nemoguće govoriti o pravoj individualnosti, ontološkoj individui, 
prisutnoj od oplodnje. Postoji vremenski period od tri tjedna za vrijeme kojega je biološki 
nerealno razgovarati o fizičkoj individui. To znači da stvarnost osobe, kako god netko može 
definirati taj izraz, nije prisutna barem dok se individualizacija nije ostvarila. Individualnost je 
apsolutni ili bitni uvjet za osobnost. 
Zaključujemo da nema individue, i stoga ni prisutne osobe, dok nije dovršena 
restrikcija ili gastrulacija, oko tri tjedna nakon oplodnje. Prekid trudnoće u ovom vremenu bio 
bi prekid života i genetske jedinstvenosti, bez sumnje. Ali s moralnog stajališta osoba sigurno 
ne ubija, jer nema individue na koju bi se osobno odnosilo takvo djelo"

i link:

http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=50576"

Ono što ja mislim, najiskrenije, je da su bespredmetna vjerska razmatranja prilikom donošenja bilo kojeg zakona, pa i zakona o IVF-u. Etika svakako treba biti jedna od stvari koje će se razmatrati, ali ne isključivo religiozna etika jer nije jedina koja postoji na ovom svijetu. Ja osobno smatram IVF postupak etičnim.

----------


## ina33

> A propos spirale - embriji koji nastaju u IVF-u su iste starosti kao oni koje spirala sprječava da se implantiraju i onda bismo mogli ići u argument da je spirala po njih gora jer je svjesno dizajnirana da ih sve spriječi.


E, i onda bismo parove koji se odlučuju na spiralu kao sredstvo kontracepcije trebali smatrati moralno upitnima jer svjesno idu s time da ti embriji neće dobiti šansu (za razliku od para koji je u IVF-u koji se nada da će svi dobiti šansu za implantaciju, recimo) i pisati (nisi to ti napisala, karikiram sad) meni je to tako tužno itd.... Evo, ja to stvarno ne razumijem... To je sve totalno proizvoljno, di je tu razlika, kao "humanije" je ako se to sve događa na neviđeno i u ženinoj maternici pa onda možemo smatrati da se kao nije dogodilo, za razliku od onog što se događa na viđeno u laboratoriju... Ili jer se prilikom korištenja spirale ne zna točno pouzdano da je embrij nastao pa se može zamišljat da ipak nije nastao, unatoč tome što je par plodan, ili što? 

Mislim da bih tu najprije potpisala Jergovićev tekst, bez naturalističkih detalja o faširanom mesu, koji su me, iskreno, povrijedili, i mislim da mu nisu trebali:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169500.jl

----------


## ina33

Da ne bude zabune, ja nisam protiv korištenja spirale i smatram da bi zakonska zabrana abortusa bila katastrofa.

----------


## ina33

> Za mene je i dalje prijeporno pitanje smrzlića po koje nikad nitko neće doći (a čitala sam i na rodi postove mama koje imaju smrzliće za koje ne znaju kad i hoće li otići po njih). No za to nema nitko odgovor jer se nikome ne može nametnuti da rađa više nego što želi.


Razmišljam još o tome zašto je u percepciji javnosti ipak toliko različito korištenje spirale od IVF-a, u čemu je tu razlika... Možda ipak u ovoj mentalnoj slici ostavljenih embrija (bez obzira što im rukice i nogice ne vire iz leda) po koje neće niko doći i čija se sudbina ne zna (a može završiti OK), za razliku od ovih koji se ne zna jesu li nastali (a razum govori da jesu), koji nisu negdje ostavljeni nego su u maternici znači nema odlaženja i dolaženja, i čija se sudbina odmah zna, a ta je da se po njih to sigurno (tj. uglavnom sigurno) neće pozitivno završiti... Ne vidim bitne razlike, tako da je, izgleda, ipak pitanje percepcije tih mentalnih slika ostavljenih embrija.

----------


## Dijana

> Razmišljam još o tome zašto je u percepciji javnosti ipak toliko različito korištenje spirale od IVF-a, u čemu je tu razlika


A valjda zato što su ovdje prisutni konkretni embriji, i to se išlo u postupak s namjerom da ih se dobije, tj. prvo su bili željeni, a onda su neželjeni (koji su neželjeni).
No, ja ne bih koristila spiralu.
I ja se u principu slažem s Jergovićem, samo ne u onom dijelu gdje priča o Isusu, i naravno, u dijelu o komadiću mesa.

----------


## pak

ja bi se osvrnula na prava djeteta i zamrzavanje mislim da je krajnje licimjerno gurati ovakav zakon pod krinkom borimo se za prava djece kada se ta ista prava krše svakodnevno i nikom ne pada na pamet spriječiti to,a to je jako žalosno,i što želimo reči da večina zemalja u EU ne brine za djecu pošto imaju normalnije zakone,npr. Španjolska ima super zakon i kod njih je donešen ili se raspravlja o donošenju( ne mogu sada tražiti gdje to piše) zakona o mogučnosti usvajanja embrija,i kao jaka katolička zemlja uspjevaju nači kompromis, a prava djece se poštuju i postoji rigorozan zakon za one koji ga krše,
˝˝tata nemoj vikati na mene,tužiti ču te učiteljici i onda če neki ljudi doči po tebe˝˝ to su riječi četvorogodišnje španjolke koja od prvih dana u vrtiču uči o svojim pravima,a ima još sličnih primjera, nažalost mi smo jako daleko od  svega toga,i kako je več rečeno najlakše je zabraniti rođenje djece.

----------


## ina33

> Razmišljam još o tome zašto je u percepciji javnosti ipak toliko različito korištenje spirale od IVF-a, u čemu je tu razlika
> 			
> 		
> 
> A valjda zato što su ovdje prisutni konkretni embriji, i to se išlo u postupak s namjerom da ih se dobije, tj. prvo su bili željeni, a onda su neželjeni (koji su neželjeni).
> No, ja ne bih koristila spiralu.
> I ja se u principu slažem s Jergovićem, samo ne u onom dijelu gdje priča o Isusu, i naravno, u dijelu o komadiću mesa.



Dijana, stvarno te moram ispraviti, možda to tebi zvuči kao cjepidlačenje, ali meni je bitno, a to je ono što ističe i Jergovićev tekst. Nisu embriji ti koji su željeni, nisu jajne stanice te koje su željene, nije sperma ta koja je željena, željeno je dijete. To jest, naravno da se veselimo svakom lijepom folikulu, svakoj lijepoj jajnoj stanici, svakom dobrom nalazu spermiograma, svakom dobrom rezultatu oplodnje, svakom kvalitetno ocijenjenom embriju, pa i onome manje kvalitetnom, jer to sve diže šansu da će doći do trudnoće i da će se roditi *dijete*. Dijete je ono što mi želimo. U postupak se ne ide da se dobije konkretne embrije, a konkretni embriji sigurno nastaju i u seksu prilikom korištenja spirale (ali, možda se možemo "praviti" da ne nastaju jer to ne vidimo). Pretpostavljam da je izlišno uvjeravati pak tebe, kao vjernicu, u postojanje onoga što ne vidimo.

----------


## Dijana

ot, pak, tebi je u redu da 4-godišnja curica prijeti ocu zatvorom jer je vikao na nju? TO su prava djece kojima treba težiti?

----------


## ina33

> ot, pak, tebi je u redu da 4-godišnja curica prijeti ocu zatvorom jer je vikao na nju? TO su prava djece kojima treba težiti?


Mislim da smo krenuli u off topic i mislim da se ova tematika kvalitetno obrađuje unutar Rodinih projekata i senzibiliziranja javnosti akcijom Ne po guzi.

----------


## ina33

I meni je ovaj gore primjer od pak nesretno odabran, ali to sve sad nije poanta ove priče, a da bih voljela da Hrv. postane čim bliža modernoj Španjolskoj koju je pak navela, bih.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam ina, meni to je otprilike kao: ja volim svoju ruku, ali jedan prst na njoj mi nije toliko važan. Ako jedno vodi do drugoga, zašto je prvo manje važno? Zato jer još nije u stadiju dovršenosti?

----------


## wewa

sinoc sam vrtila po glavi pitanje zasto je ljudima IVF tako odbojan, a abortus nesto sto se podrazumijeva kao opcija, cak i onima koji su protiv abortusa...

pa sam zakljucila da se radi o zakonu mase, jelte, jer je u masi/narodu/raji/rulji uobicajeno da se ostvaruje trudnoca, a vrlo cesto i da trudnoca bude nezeljena... masi IVF nije uobicajena pojava, a znamo da masa nastoji eliminisati sve sto strsi - od drugacije boje kose, imena, nijanse tena, kroja haljine, pa i nacina zaceca...

----------


## ina33

> Ne znam ina, meni to je otprilike kao: ja volim svoju ruku, ali jedan prst na njoj mi nije toliko važan. Ako jedno vodi do drugoga, zašto je prvo manje važno? Zato jer još nije u stadiju dovršenosti?


Da, naravno, jer postoje različite faze dovršenosti i postojanja. U tome je cijela bit ove rasprave - u fazi "dovršenosti". Može se voliti ideja djeteta i konkretno dijete, ali ideja djeteta nema svoje fizičko postojanje i svi stremimo da ideju realiziramo i da se dijete rodi, da to nije tako, onda bi svim potencijalnim roditeljima bila "dovoljna" ideja djeteta. Upravo je razlika u tome što je nešto potencijal, a nešto konkretno jest.

Ako me pitaš za moje tijelo, naravno da radim razliku, ali to mi nije sad dobra usporedba - sigurno manje volim, mali prst, i manje mi je važan, recimo, od glave.

----------


## ina33

> sinoc sam vrtila po glavi pitanje zasto je ljudima IVF tako odbojan, a abortus nesto sto se podrazumijeva kao opcija, cak i onima koji su protiv abortusa...
> 
> pa sam zakljucila da se radi o zakonu mase, jelte, jer je u masi/narodu/raji/rulji uobicajeno da se ostvaruje trudnoca, a vrlo cesto i da trudnoca bude nezeljena... masi IVF nije uobicajena pojava, a znamo da masa nastoji eliminisati sve sto strsi - od drugacije boje kose, imena, nijanse tena, kroja haljine, pa i nacina zaceca...


Upravo zato je, po meni, borba protiv ovakvog zakona važna i, da parafraziram Hemingwaya, danas nama zvono zvoni, sutra će svakome tko se ne uklapa u uske kanone konzervativnog dijela vladajućih. A jedno društvo je civilizirano utoliko koliko je obazrivo prema svojim manjinama, iako nismo uopće takva manjina jer nas puno ima - čak 20% populacije u fertilnoj dobi.

----------


## pomikaki

Cure, ne znam je li vam najsretnije pozivanje na spiralu, i nju bi mnogi rado zabranili, kao i abortus.
Meni je jako dobar komentar koji je navela MGrubi




> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam čitala da je glavni moralni prigovor MPO u tome da ne završe uvijek svi embriji u maternici. A to je stvarno tužno...
> 
> 
> niti u prirodi ne završe svi sa trudnoćom
> neki embriji su genetski neispravni, neki genetske greške pokazu tek sa par tjedana starosti , neke tijelo odbaci zbog reakcije imunosstava
> 
> ...


čini mi se bolje da se to ovako obrazloži!

----------


## Dijana

ina, ok, ali velika je razlika između ideje o djetetu, što je naravno apstrakcija, i vrlo konkretnog embrija.
wewa, sigurno ima i toga. Većina nije upoznata s mpo postupcima, a on donosi novi život, što ljudima ulijeva u konačnici i strah, strah od toga da tu "nisu čista posla". I ja filozofiram.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ako jedno vodi do drugoga, zašto je prvo manje važno? Zato jer još nije u stadiju dovršenosti?


ali na taj način možemo ići i dalje, onda je i jajna stanica potencijalno dijete još u fazi nedovršenosti, i spermij je potencijalno dijete još u fazi nedovršenosti. 
i svaki prekinuti spolni odnos je dijete u fazi nedovršenosti. i svaki put kad pomislimo da nećemo imati odnos jer su plodni dani, i to je jedno dijete u fazi nedovršenosti.
ja ne znam, ja mora da sam stvarno bešćutna (zanemarimo ovdje aspekt vjere) kad nikako da vidim niti najmanju moralnu dilemu kod MPO postupaka. :/

----------


## wewa

> ina, ok, ali velika je razlika između ideje o djetetu, što je naravno apstrakcija, i vrlo konkretnog embrija.
> wewa, sigurno ima i toga. Većina nije upoznata s mpo postupcima, a on donosi novi život, što ljudima ulijeva u konačnici i strah, strah od toga da tu "nisu čista posla". I ja filozofiram.


da, taj je strah ne tako davno za posljedicu imao i zgodan obicaj spaljivanja na lomaci...

----------


## ina33

> ina, ok, ali velika je razlika između ideje o djetetu, što je naravno apstrakcija, i vrlo konkretnog embrija.
> wewa, sigurno ima i toga. Većina nije upoznata s mpo postupcima, a on donosi novi život, što ljudima ulijeva u konačnici i strah, strah od toga da tu "nisu čista posla". I ja filozofiram.


A ogromna je razlika između konkretnog embrija i konkretnog djeteta, jer da nije, ne bi se nama neimplantiralo 19 embrija i ne bi nam trebalo 8 godina, a to da je velika razlika između embrija (koji se u postupku MPO relativno lako dobije) i implantacije embrija u maternicu (koja je najveći izazov) najbolje razumije svaki par koji je prošao IVF.

----------


## ina33

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ina, ok, ali velika je razlika između ideje o djetetu, što je naravno apstrakcija, i vrlo konkretnog embrija.
> wewa, sigurno ima i toga. Većina nije upoznata s mpo postupcima, a on donosi novi život, što ljudima ulijeva u konačnici i strah, strah od toga da tu "nisu čista posla". I ja filozofiram. 
> 
> 
> A ogromna je razlika između konkretnog embrija i konkretnog djeteta, jer da nije, ne bi se nama neimplantiralo 19 embrija i ne bi nam trebalo 8 godina, a to da je velika razlika između embrija (koji se u postupku MPO relativno lako dobije) i implantacije embrija u maternicu (koja je najveći izazov) najbolje razumije svaki par koji je prošao IVF.


I da, vrlo konkretan embrij postoji i prilikom korištenja spirale? Jesi li ti osobno za zakonsku zabranu korištenja spirale i kakav je tvoj stav prema takvim parovima? Nekako, imam dojam kao da ti je to prihvatljivije, nego ovo, a ne vidim tu logike osim što je to ono - ku-ku - ne vidiš me, mene nema...

----------


## Dijana

Cure, svu vam sreću želim, želim vam i da zakon ne prođe, ali ipak mislim da je bolje da se ovdje više ne javljam.  :Predaja:   :Bye:

----------


## ina33

> Cure, svu vam sreću želim, želim vam i da zakon ne prođe, ali ipak mislim da je bolje da se ovdje više ne javljam.


Ne razumijem ove tvoje bijele zastave, ja ti pokušavam odgovoriti na pitanja koja si postavila, ali ako si svoje odgovore dobila, ja sretna.

----------


## aenea

Ne trebamo odbaciti mišljenja drugačija od vlastitih nego ih iskoristiti da možemo što bolje pojasniti ljudima situaciju. Cure koje ste se javile sa drugačijim stavovima, bez zločestoće i sa željom da se informirate, velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ali na taj način možemo ići i dalje, onda je i jajna stanica potencijalno dijete još u fazi nedovršenosti, i spermij je potencijalno dijete još u fazi nedovršenosti. 
> i svaki prekinuti spolni odnos je dijete u fazi nedovršenosti. i svaki put kad pomislimo da nećemo imati odnos jer su plodni dani, i to je jedno dijete u fazi nedovršenosti.


Svaka spolna stanica (jajna st. ili spermij) ima isti genetski materijal kao organizam u kojem je nastala - znači "dio" je tog organizma, njegov "proizvod". Oplođena jajna stanica, zigota ima novi,jedinstveni genetski materijal, kakav nema ni majka ni otac niti ijedno drugo biće. Po meni je to osnovna razlika, ustvari i sa stajališta znanosti je to početak novog života (kako sam već napisala).

----------


## ina33

> Ne trebamo odbaciti mišljenja drugačija od vlastitih nego ih iskoristiti da možemo što bolje pojasniti ljudima situaciju. Cure koje ste se javile sa drugačijim stavovima, bez zločestoće i sa željom da se informirate, velika


x  :Smile: .

----------


## pino

Dijana, ja bih te pozvala ipak da se javljas. Mislim da je civilizirana i konstruktivna rasprava uvijek dobrodosla. 

Ono sto bih ja pitala je slijedece - a sto je tu s pravima zene? Da li se igdje misli na pravo zene na zdravlje i na izbjegavanje ponovnih stimulacija? I tu ne mislim prvenstveno na fizicke posljedice, koje mogu biti vrlo znacajne, nego na one koja svaka, ama bas svaka zena prodje u postupku, a to su psihicke posljedice. Ici na postupak MPO nije kao ici kod zubara, zena se nada, strijepi, pokusava se ne nadati, svaka trudnica ju moze rasplakati, ispituje svaki mrdaj svog tijela da vidi da li je trudna, pokusava si odvuci paznju na razlicite nacine, pokusava ne dizati teske stvari i ne biti previse aktivna, pokusava nekako prebroditi cekanje iz postupka u postupak koje moze trajati i godinu i vise (pogledaj listu za Maribor), njezin zivot se definira po tome kad ce se postupci desiti. Mogu sa sigurnoscu tvrditi da je to psihicko mucenje jer sam kroz to prosla. Ja sam imala dva nimalo ugodna carska reza, ali kad se usporedi s psihickom boli neplodnosti, to je macji kasalj. Da li drzava ima pravo na taj nacin muciti jedne od slabijih subjekata, a u ime jednog vjerskog principa (koji nijedna druga religija osim katolicanstva nema) koji mozda uopce nije primjenjiv na doticnu osobu, jer je npr. druge vjere? 

Gdje je tu ikakva rasprava o postovanju dostojanstva covjeka i izbjegavanju nezeljenih i, medicinski govoreci, nepotrebnih lijecenja? (Hocu reci, zamrzavanjem se izbjegavaju suvisne stimulacije zene, koje su nepotrebne i nezeljene ako se zamrzavanje dopusti)? Stimulacije koje kao sto sam navela gore, imaju kao posljedicu vrlo vazne psihicke posljedice, puno cesce i mozda cak ozbiljnije i od fizickih?

Takodjer, trenutna formulacija u zakonu ce dovesti do unistenja embrija u ne malom broju slucajeva (jer sta ako zenu trkne auto prije transfera? ili sva tri embrija budu odlicna pa je izgledno da ce biti trojke, a znamo kako je to rizicno i za zenu i za dijete?)

Onda, sto o tome kako je nepravedno i okrutno nametati jednako i isto lijecenje u razlicitim situacijama? Za neke zene 3 oplodjene j.s. ce biti dovoljne, ali za puno drugih nece - zasto bi one bile diskriminirane? 

Govoris samo o pravima embrija, koji iako zivot, ipak nisu i ne mogu imati isti status kao odrasla osoba od krvi i mesa i dusom koja pati. 

Dijana, ako bi ikako mogla, ja bih te molila da procitas u potpunosti clanak koji mozes naci ovdje  http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...o-zakona/files
 koji se zove "Razmatranje o moralnom statusu pred-embrija", pa da diskutiramo i o tome, tj. moze li se taj vrlo rani embrio smatrati jednakim jednoj odrasloj osobi?

----------


## pak

> ot, pak, tebi je u redu da 4-godišnja curica prijeti ocu zatvorom jer je vikao na nju? TO su prava djece kojima treba težiti?


možda je krivi primjer,i nije bitno što ja o tome mislim ono što sam htjela reči je da je  španjolska  jedna katolička  zemlja koja koristi sve mogučnosti napredne medicine pa tako i zamrzavanje embrija a uz to imaju jako rigorozan zakon  koji štiti  djecu,dok se kod nas namjerava štiti djecu tako što če im se onemogučiti da se rode,

----------


## Ifigenija

Cure, ja bih nešto rekla, što mene osobno tišti u vezi cijele ove priče. I nikako ni do sad ni odsad nisam željela suditi i optuživati, iako vidim da su moji postovi povremeno tako protumačeni. Nisam se prije javljala na mpo, i neću nakon ove diskusije jer mi tu zapravo nije mjesto. Trebala bih puno više čitati i misliti o tome prije nego se mogu uopće petljati.

Ali dozvolite još ovu upadicu.

No prije nego što to kažem moram reći da se kao vjernica oslanjam na moralnu prosudbu i stav Crkve; ne kažem da oni ne mogu pogriješiti, ali - mogu pogriješiti i ja, pa je bolje da slušam ljude koji godinama o ovome čitaju, mole, proučavaju, diskutiraju nego svoju ludaru na temelju par informacija iz medija. Radi se o cijelim timovima vrlo obrazovanih (i kao vjernica želim naglasiti da vjerujem da su to većim dijelom ljudi koji se barem trude biti dobri, voljeti ljude, i raditi u njihovu interesu... , ali ovo otvara posve novu diskusiju, pa molim da samo prihvatite ovako paušalno objašnjenje, o ovome možemo posebno, na nekom drugom topicu) ljudi kojima je to struka. Tako nekako.

E sad ono što me muči.

Ja imam prijateljice s mpo djecom, i volim tu djecu, igramo se i družimo, i nikad nisam ništa komentirala niti mislila u lošem smislu o njima, njihovom djetetu, ma ni o čemu. Jednom je jedan svećenik rekao vezano uz nečiju vanbračnu trudnoću i treba li muž oprostiti - kada bi za svaki naš grijeh dobili dijete, zamislit koliko bi djece svatko od nas imao. Ja svakako puno, nebrojeno. Pa kad meni cure ne broje, ne brojim ni ja njima...

Ali ovo je za mene problem. Dakle tu se ti embrijij, potencijalna djeca, a liječnika i ljudi ima svakakvih. Potrebno je dakle imati viška embrija, manjak savjesti, ili višak pohlepe, ambicije, i jednu dobrovoljnu (ili nedobrovoljnu maternicu) i proizvoditi djecu koja mogu služiti koječemu - a ponajmanje tome da budu voljena djeca svojih roditelja. Ne kažem da se to dogodilo, niti da se događa, kažem da se može dogoditi. Kao što čuvam dijete u supermarketu - ne  zato jer tamo jest otimač djece, nego jer može biti. Bilo bi neodgovorno od mene da ga ne čuvam - jer neće valjda... i jer je većina ljudi okej...

Isto smatram da nije u redu da se homoseksualni par domogne djeteta preko tih nekih prečica ovoga tipa; ili netko bez bračnog druga... prvi - jer djecu ne mogu dobiti, pa je to neka prečica preko prirode koju smatram neispravnom, a drugi - joj, ljudi, pa koliko je od embrija, do neke pedofilske trgovine, ili ovako nečega...   :Sad:  Devet mjeseci.

I opet kažem - ovo je sf, ali moguć.

I zato nas ima dosta koji smo za vrlo strogu regulaciju ove stvari. I nije na meni da sudim kad počinje život, al ukoliko postoji i teoretska šansa (a ja je smatram vrlo realom, jer mi ljudi dajemo tkivo, a Bog dušu - i nisam sigurna da on cjepidlači u minutama, danima ili tjednima od oplodnje...) da život nastane "poljupcem" dvaju stanica - mene i mojega muža - tada je ljudski život - jednostavno u opasnosti činjenicom da stoji negdje van mojega tijela gdje ga se stvarno svatko može dočepati.

A ja ne bih da dijete koje je nastalo spojem mene i mojega muža bude igdje, nego sa mnom...

Tako nekako.

I ovo govorim zato jer vjerujem da je važno da se poradi više na sigurnosti, na razvoju zaštite ljudskog života... zašto ne bi mpo bio dozvoljen? Neka bude... Bogu hvala!
Slažem se - to je medicinska pomoć paru koji želi dijete, a iz nekog razloga ga ne može dobiti prirodnim putem. Samo treba forsati da se to radi s najvećom mogućom pažnjom, ljubavi i dostojanstvom koje ljudski život zaslužuje.

Samo to... eto.

Ne kažem ja da je zakon koji se pokušava izglasati okej. I to što je netko vjenčan, ne znači da je vjenčan iz iskrene želje da živi sretan brak... ako treba - netko se može vjenčati s nekim samo da se domogne djeteta koje ne bi čuvao kako spada... al mu to dođe kao neka brana za masovnu zloupotrebu.

Pa što se par koji ionako živi skupa, voli - i vjenčao? ako ništa - a ono zbog djeteta, da dijete kaže - mama i tata se tako vole da su se obećali jedno drugome, hej, to je ozbiljno... tako nešto... 

Što se spirala tiče, i kontracepcije - ja to ne koristim, ako smo već otvoreni. Abortivna sredstva smatramo nedopustivim. I ako moram biti otvorena - u trenutcima kad se ne usudim riskirati dijete, ne seksam se. Uzdržavam se. Ne kažem da svi trebaju tako, ali ako se povlači pitanje - a kako vi vjernice koje držite neka pitanja oko MPO problematičnima koristite kontracepciju... da objasnim.

Smatram da je ljudska ljubav nerazdruživo vezana s Božijom. Mi imamo mogućnost začeti dijete, ono je prirodna posljedica naše ljubavi. Ukoliko nismo spremni prihvatiti dijete, uzdržavamo se - da vidimo je li lišavanje od tog oblika ljubavi vrijedno cilja - ne dobiti dijete. Iskreno, najbolji mi je seks kada znam da se povrh sve radosti i ugode može pojaviti i beba. Povremeno se zabrinemo, pa se pitamo možemo li još i samo  jednu bebu primiti u naš dom. Povremeno se uzdržavamo, i shvatimo kako je tome tako jer ne vjerujemo jedno drugome, npr. ja mislim da mi muž ne pomaže dovoljno, pa razgovaramo. I molimo. Ne kažem da to tako treba svatko raditi, to je odgovor na pitanje što s vjernicima i kontracepcijom...
 Ponekad je teško, ali sama za sebe mogu reći da vidim smisao u tome, i vidim da nam to daje puno bliskosti, i prilike za otvorenost, za rast.

Zašto ne zabranjuju spiralu? Valjda je privatna uporaba takvih sredstava na vlastitoj savjesti, a u MPO čovjek može biti najispravniji, ali budućnost potencijalnog djeteta može biti u rukama više od nekoliko ljudi, pa je to potrebno izvana regulirati... jer svojom osobnom savjesti čovjek ne može spriječiti neko zlo. 

Ma ja i dalje mislim da će u budućnosti MPO biti dobro reguliran, samo se svi skupa moramo boriti za ono što je svima najvažnije - sreću obitelji, sigurnost svakog potencijalnog djeteta i to je to.

----------


## koryanshea

> Kao što čuvam dijete u supermarketu - ne  zato jer tamo jest otimač djece, nego jer može biti. Bilo bi neodgovorno od mene da ga ne čuvam - jer neće valjda... i jer je većina ljudi okej...


a da li čuvaš dijete kad ga odvedeš u vrtić? (pod uvijetom da imaš dijete u vrtiću) ili očekuješ da si ga ostavila na sigurnom mjestu?
pa ne ostavljaju ljudi embrije po ulici ili po šoping centru, zaboga...




> Isto smatram da nije u redu da se homoseksualni par domogne djeteta preko tih nekih prečica ovoga tipa


dobro, ti smatraš, no to je tvoj problem. što bi ti da živiš u americi, npr. gdje je to omogućeno (da homoseksualci posvoje ili pomoću surogat majki imaju djecu, dakle, djeca imaju dva tate)? bi li.. izbjegavala tu djecu na ulici? žalila ih? mislila da, zato što su im roditelji homoseksualci, žive u dodatnoj opasnosti da ih se dočepa neki pedofil? :?




> A ja ne bih da dijete koje je nastalo spojem mene i mojega muža bude igdje, nego sa mnom...


i da si išla na MPO, imala bi mogućnost donjeti taj izbor. u skladu sa TVOJIM VLASTITIM moralnim načelima. ovaj zakon oduzima parovima opciju da postupaju po SVOJIM, već im određuje da moraju postupati po nečijim tuđim načelima, i to čak ne iz moralnih razloga - to je samo izlika - već iz čiste politike, a bez interesa za dobrobit većine.




> da dijete kaže - mama i tata se tako vole da su se obećali jedno drugome, hej, to je ozbiljno... tako nešto...


da li onda djeca čiji roditelji žive nevjenčani trebaju živjeti u strahu da će se mama i tata rastati svaki čas?

----------


## aenea

Koga zanima, informirat će se i pitat će.
Ono što mene osobno, najviše frustrira u svemu ovome jest sljedeće:
Zaista, u okviru vlastitih ograničenih mogućnosti se trudim uvažiti svačije mišljenje. Ponekad uspijem, ponekad ne. Ali trudim se. Maknimo na stranu sada nečije osobne stavove. Nedopustivo je da se odaje dojam izuzetne površnosti pri donošenju Prijedloga zakona. Da je situacija postavljena ovako: želi se predložiti zakon, uzmu se u obzir sve strane (predlagatelj zakona, struka, etičko povjerenstvo, pacijenti, udruge..) i stvori se materijal profesionalno i temeljem uvažavanja stavova svih strana, rekla bih: dobro, ne slažem se sa Prijedlogom, ali napravljen je profesionalno i koliko god ga osobno smatram lošim, uzete su u obzir sve strane. Ovo mi djeluje: Mirko, ajmo donijet zakon, Slavko kaže: ajde, imam 5 minuta do nogometne utakmice.  :/

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja moram reći nešto - ja o zakonu ne znam, niti ga podržavam, niti sam protiv.  Ja samo razmišljam o MPO kao takvoj...

----------


## aenea

Ifigenija, citirat ću sebe (ne volim to, a zadnje vrijeme činim često :/ ) sa druge teme:



> kljucic  kada nas ljudi u startu ne bi osudili nego se potrudili informirati, 90 posto bi nam olakšali.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kao što čuvam dijete u supermarketu - ne  zato jer tamo jest otimač djece, nego jer može biti. Bilo bi neodgovorno od mene da ga ne čuvam - jer neće valjda... i jer je većina ljudi okej...
> 
> 
> a da li čuvaš dijete kad ga odvedeš u vrtić? (pod uvijetom da imaš dijete u vrtiću) ili očekuješ da si ga ostavila na sigurnom mjestu?
> pa ne ostavljaju ljudi embrije po ulici ili po šoping centru, zaboga...
> 
> ...



1. Kad je dijete u vrtiću, znam da je u vrtiću, i idem po njega svaki dan. Ako što pođe krivo - mogu reagirati, i zaštititi ga.

2. Ako jednom ja, ili moja sestra, ili moje dijete budemo trebali MPO, npr. želim znati da ne postoji nikakva šansa da moje potencijalno dijete bude kod nekog drugog para, pa tako i homoseksualnog. Da mogu imati djece - imali bi (neplodni parovi samo trebaju pomoć... nisu u općoj nesposobnosti imanja djece). A za ovo drugo - jednom kad imaš čovjeka kraj sebe, ma u kojoj poziciji ili situaciji živio - gledaš ga kao čovjeka, voliš, prihavćaš, praštaš i toleriraš. Ali standarde života i zakona i svega formiraš ipak prema vlastitom uvjerenju o dobrobiti. Kad dijete padne - digneš ga i mir. Ipak, ne gurneš ga - da padne jer može pasti pa će se dignut... 

3. Ja se ne petljam u zakone. Niti glasam, niti javno djelujem (ovo smatram chatom, ovaj topic, kao da smo na kavi...). Samo razmišljam. DAjem svoje mišljenje, pa ako netko misli da mu ono vrijeme - super. Ako ne - opet super... Da bih voljela da se embriji strogo štite, i da se spriječe mogućnosti zlouporabe - to želim. I da se ne uništavaju, i to mi je važno. Koliko će ova država odgovoriti mojim željama, ne znam. No, na dušu političarima, i svima koji su ovdje involvirani.

I još jednom, ne pričam ja o zakonu, nego o načelnim ako hoćeš bioetičkim pitanjima... možda sam na krivom mjestu   :Sad:

----------


## pino

Ali Ifigenija, da li je u redu zabraniti jedan postupak (zamrzavanje) samo zato sto se nesto MOZE desiti? I sto nije vjerojatno da ce se desiti i ako se desilo u svijetu, desilo se u tolikoj manjini slucajeva da je puno veca opasnost da ces poginut u automobilskoj nesreci (a svejedno se vozis s autom, zar ne?)

----------


## gričanka

> Koga zanima, informirat će se i pitat će.
> Ono što mene osobno, najviše frustrira u svemu ovome jest sljedeće:
> Zaista, u okviru vlastitih ograničenih mogućnosti se trudim uvažiti svačije mišljenje. Ponekad uspijem, ponekad ne. Ali trudim se. Maknimo na stranu sada nečije osobne stavove. *Nedopustivo je da se odaje dojam izuzetne površnosti pri donošenju Prijedloga zakona. Da je situacija postavljena ovako: želi se predložiti zakon, uzmu se u obzir sve strane (predlagatelj zakona, struka, etičko povjerenstvo, pacijenti, udruge..) i stvori se materijal profesionalno i temeljem uvažavanja stavova svih strana, rekla bih: dobro, ne slažem se sa Prijedlogom, ali napravljen je profesionalno i koliko god ga osobno smatram lošim, uzete su u obzir sve strane*. Ovo mi djeluje: Mirko, ajmo donijet zakon, Slavko kaže: ajde, imam 5 minuta do nogometne utakmice.  :/


 *X X X*

----------


## pino

Recimo kod pohranjivanja embrija, praksa je da su u svakom koraku prisutne dvije osobe, da bi se izbjegavale ljudske greske. To (2 osobe rade istovremeno istu stvar) je prilicno sigurna metoda kojom se sluze i programeri kod kriticnih aplikacija i masa drugih situacija. 

Da li se mogu sprijeciti kriminalne radnje - ne mogu. Zakonom se ne sprecava kriminal, nego kaznjava. Moze bit zakon takav da se smiju oplodit samo tri, ali to ne sprecava kriminalca da ih oplodi 10. Kontrola treba, slazem se. Zabranjivanje ne, barem ne iz razloga koji si ti navela. 

I jos nesto - kad covjek ode na lijecenje u bolnicu, svoj zivot povjerava drugome, onome tko je za to osposobljen, tko je polozio zakletvu da ti nece nauditi. Ali to ga ne sprecava da ti nesto napravi. U zivotu se uvijek svasta moze desiti, ali to nije razlog da nikad ne odes u bolnicu.

----------


## pino

ovo "kriminalac" gore - mislila sam osobu koja ce prekrsiti zakon. (a zapravo nikako ne bih zvala svaku osobu koja prekrsi zakon kriminalcem, pa se ispricavam zbog nesretnog izraza koji je trebao biti precica, ali nije ono sto sam mislila.)

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ali Ifigenija, da li je u redu zabraniti jedan postupak (zamrzavanje) samo zato sto se nesto MOZE desiti? I sto nije vjerojatno da ce se desiti i ako se desilo u svijetu, desilo se u tolikoj manjini slucajeva da je puno veca opasnost da ces poginut u automobilskoj nesreci (a svejedno se vozis s autom, zar ne?)


Nisam za zabranu. Nego za strogu regulaciju. I za razumijevanje moralnog problema u vezi potencijalne opasnosti za život onoga tko je embrij kojeg se dočepao netko tko nije trebao.

Pazi priču.
xy, koji je bio zamrznuti i nelegalno oteti embrij prođe strašnu životnu priču ovog ili onog tipa s ljudima koji su ga uzeli sebi. I kopa za svojim korijenima, pita se kako se to moglo dogoditi. I dozna da je bio zamrznuti embrij roditelja xyz. Zamisli užasa! Za dlaku ti je umakao pravi, normalan život kod normalnih ljudi... i sad živiš sa svojom patnjom kako znaš i umiješ. A tvoj brat - živi fini život, i sve pet. 
Da ne govorim o tome kako takav čovjek može razviti kojekakvu patologiju, i onda dalje širiti zlo svijetom.
Svako dijete, svako biće, zaslužuje što je mogući bolji start. Što je krhkija osoba, to treba više zaštite roditelja, društva, zajednice.

Što se auta tiče - ja ga vozim na vlastitu odgovornost. Ono maleno dijete nema mogućnost izbora. Mi smo ga dužni štititi što je moguće boljim zakonima, i ljudskošću, dok ne razvije sposobnost vlastite odgovornosti.

----------


## ina33

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali Ifigenija, da li je u redu zabraniti jedan postupak (zamrzavanje) samo zato sto se nesto MOZE desiti? I sto nije vjerojatno da ce se desiti i ako se desilo u svijetu, desilo se u tolikoj manjini slucajeva da je puno veca opasnost da ces poginut u automobilskoj nesreci (a svejedno se vozis s autom, zar ne?)
> 
> 
> Nisam za zabranu. Nego za strogu regulaciju.


Mislim da je stroga regulacija neupitna i standardna u svim zakonodavstvima, u većini kojih nije zabranjeno zamrzavanja zametaka niti je propisana oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice. Itekako je svim parovima koji se podvrgavaju IVF-u to u interesu i ta stvar uopće nije predmet spora.

----------


## IRENA456

Ifigenija,tko ti garantira da u rodilištu nisu zamjenili tvoju djecu jer u svijetu ima i takvih slučajeva ,zar ne?
Mislim da si otišla predaleko

----------


## aenea

> I jos nesto - kad covjek ode na lijecenje u bolnicu, svoj zivot povjerava drugome, onome tko je za to osposobljen,* tko je polozio zakletvu* da ti nece nauditi. Ali to ga ne sprecava da ti nesto napravi. U zivotu se uvijek svasta moze desiti, ali to nije razlog da nikad ne odes u bolnicu.


Ja ću opet malo pilit  :Grin:  
položio je zakletvu, neplodnost je bolest, zakon dozvoljava da ti odbije liječenje :/

----------


## wewa

Nema tog zakona, niti te kontrole koja ce u apsolutnoj mjeri spijeciti zlocine i zloupotrebe.
Eto, taj nesretni i nedovoljni zakon iz 76. - bolji od ovog prijedloga - postoji, primjenjuje se, pa je li sprijecio Kurjaka da razmjenjuje jajne stanice kao slicice Zivotinjskog carstva? Nije, niti ce - ako ginekolog hoce sakriti da je ispunktirao vise stanica nego prijavi, nece ga zakon sprijeciti sve i da je zamrzavanje zabranjeno - uvijek postoji nacin za izvrsiti kradju... pa cak i da najdrazi nam Milinovic s Petirkom pod rukom dezura pored frizidera.

----------


## pino

Ifigenija, onda ne kuzim sto zelis reci, tj. koji je tvoj stav oko zamrzavanja. Da li je to da ti nikad ne bi zamrznula svoje hipotetske embrije zato jer se bojis manipulaciji, niti bi dopustila ikom drugom da ima tu mogucnost i napravi drugaciji izbor?

Ti odlucujes da li ces voziti auto, ali mala beba koju vozis sa sobom to ne odlucuje. Nikad nitko drugi osim tebe nije vozio tvoju bebu u autu?

----------


## koryanshea

ifigenija, mislim da polaziš od krive pretpostavke da netko tu nešto _shvaća olako_
ta ne stoje škrinje sa smrzlićima u dućanu među sladoledima pa da ih netko tek tako može ukrasti.




> 2. Ako jednom ja, ili moja sestra, ili moje dijete budemo trebali MPO, npr. želim znati da ne postoji nikakva šansa da moje potencijalno dijete bude kod nekog drugog para, pa tako i homoseksualnog.


pa u čemu je problem? nitko ne može zamrznit "tvoje" embrije protiv tvoje volje, kad te to već tolko brine.
a neplodni parovi općenito mogu biti "u općoj nesposobnosti imanja djece", neki jesu neki nisu.
ovo nisam shvatila na šta referiraš:



> Kad dijete padne - digneš ga i mir. Ipak, ne gurneš ga - da padne jer može pasti pa će se dignut...

----------


## koryanshea

wewa  :Laughing:  baš si lijepo pobila moje "nitko ne može..." naravno, ja tu mislim na legalne načine.



> uvijek postoji nacin za izvrsiti kradju... pa cak i da najdrazi nam Milinovic s Petirkom pod rukom dezura pored frizidera.


da, to stoji, i ne ovisi o zakonu ni o pravilima
a ako se netko toga boji toliko da neće ić na MPO, pa nek ne ide, to je svakome opcija.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ifigenija, svi smo mi ovdje za strogu regulaciju, ali protiv zabrana. Mislim da razumijem tvoj stav, i slažem se djecu treba maksimalno zaštititi. Naravno i djecu u stadiju embrija.
Ali s druge strane, toliko loših stvari se nažalost stalno događa u svijetu. U mnogim lošije razvijenim zemljama događaju se strahote poput prodaje djece, prodaju ih i vlastiti roditelji. Strašno, nezamislivo, nedospustivo, teško mi je uopće razmišljati o tome. Ali rješenje nije zabrana rađanja u tim zemljama, zar ne?
Da, treba nam strogi (ali normalni) zakon, treba nam zaštita djece i vjeruj mi, sve ove žene koje idu na MPO se itekako brinu za svoje smrzliće i žele da oni budu na siuurnom (čak više i od Petirke, čuvarice frižidera  :Razz: ).
 :Love:

----------


## aenea

> (čak više i od Petirke, čuvarice frižidera ).


Ksena - princeza ratnica, Petirka - čuvarica frižidera!  :Laughing:  uvijek su superjunaci (makar i samoprozvani) kostimirani..koji bi ona kostim odabrala?  :Grin:  Znam da je ozbiljna tema, ali ima toliko apsurda, da se moram smijati..

----------


## wewa

> wewa  baš si lijepo pobila moje "nitko ne može..." naravno, ja tu mislim na legalne načine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


tek kad se covjek upusti u MPO vode, shvati koliko je tu "opasnih" varijabli - kom doktoru povjeriti lijecenje, pa i svoje zdravlje, kojoj klinici, kojem biologu? kakve medije koriste za kultivaciju embrija, kakvi su im postotci uspjesnosti, kako cesto se dodje do blastociste?
da li je punkcija obavljena na vrijeme? je li se ljekaru zurilo s odredjivanjem stimulacije ili tokom folikulometrije?

je li praznik uticao na rad osoblja? je li tokom punkcije dr bio koncentrisan, zasto je neka stanica pobjegla? zasto su stanice nezrele, prezrele? zasto su radili IVF a ne ICSI i obratno?

a sve su ovo normalna i uobicajena pitanja na renomiranim klinikama sa strucnim osobljem.

a kad se ima posla s nestrucnim, bahatim pojedincima, neljudima - onda tek nastanu problemi. jer ima doktora koji dijele tudje jajne stanice, ima ih koji ispunktiraju koliko im je cejf... ima doktora koji ni ne registruju da ste dosli po 5 put, vec vas gledaju kao novog pacijenta, koji samo rasire dzep da prime kovertu... jadno je kad se nema izbora. tako je, recimo, u BiH. a zakon imamo...

mi koje sve ovo moramo proci jako puno citamo, ucimo, saznajemo, analiziramo. i zato jako bole pausalne upadice sa strane, od ljudi kojima je kao vise stalo do nase djece nego nama samima. bilo da se radi o ministru, ili o babi s pijace koja zamislja plasticnu djecu u staklenim epruvetama...

----------


## MGrubi

> Pazi priču.
> xy, koji je bio zamrznuti i nelegalno oteti embrij prođe strašnu životnu priču ovog ili onog tipa s ljudima koji su ga uzeli sebi. I kopa za svojim korijenima, pita se kako se to moglo dogoditi. I dozna da je bio zamrznuti embrij roditelja xyz. Zamisli užasa! Za dlaku ti je umakao pravi, normalan život kod normalnih ljudi... i sad živiš sa svojom patnjom kako znaš i umiješ. A tvoj brat - živi fini život, i sve pet. 
> Da ne govorim o tome kako takav čovjek može razviti kojekakvu patologiju, i onda dalje širiti zlo svijetom.
> .


a sad zamisli ovu priču:
rodi se xy, kod nekog para, koji su njegovi biološki roditelji, koji ga udaraju, ponižavaju , emocionalno ucjenjuju ... i živiš sa patnjom

----------


## Mukica

> Niti glasam, niti javno djelujem (ovo smatram chatom, ovaj topic, kao da smo na kavi...). Samo razmišljam. DAjem svoje mišljenje, pa ako netko misli da mu ono vrijeme - super. Ako ne - opet super... Da bih voljela da se embriji strogo štite, i da se spriječe mogućnosti zlouporabe - to želim. I da se ne uništavaju, i to mi je važno. Koliko će ova država odgovoriti mojim željama, ne znam. No, na dušu političarima, i svima koji su ovdje involvirani.
> 
> I još jednom, ne pričam ja o zakonu, nego o načelnim ako hoćeš bioetičkim pitanjima... možda sam na krivom mjestu


ifgenija
obzirom da ne glasas mislim da si svoje zelje mozes objesiti na klin
ne "petljas se" ali bi htjela da se tvoje zelje uvazavaju
ma daj molim te
i na sljedecim izborima ostani doma i pliz zadrzi svoje zelje za sebe

sve u zivotu je dvosmjeran proces
pa tako i izbori i glasanje
ne mozes sjedit doma i pravit se da se to tebe nista ne tice, da ti nemas utjecaja, da ti ovo i ono, a s druge strane govorit ja bi zeljela ovo ja bi zeljela ono


zasto bi drzava odgovarala tvojim zeljama kad se ti ne udostojis obaviti ni osnovnu gradjansku duznost, a to je izaci na izbore

----------


## ina33

> a kad se ima posla s nestrucnim, bahatim pojedincima, neljudima - onda tek nastanu problemi. jer ima doktora koji dijele tudje jajne stanice, ima ih koji ispunktiraju koliko im je cejf... ima doktora koji ni ne registruju da ste dosli po 5 put, vec vas gledaju kao novog pacijenta, koji samo rasire dzep da prime kovertu... jadno je kad se nema izbora. tako je, recimo, u BiH. a zakon imamo...


Moram reći svoje iskustvo i svoju percepciju MPO liječnika u Hrvatskoj (a bila sam kod puno njih) je da ih u većinu imam povjernje i sa stručne i s ljudske strane. Hrvatska je dosad, bez zakona, bila destinacija zdravstvenog turizma za BIH pacijente i zemlja koja je u tom smislu vrlo OK. Stvari su se počele pogoršavati kako je HZZO, u krizi i pod utjecajem politike, smanjio novčana sredstva za postupke, a nikao iz nepovjernja prema našim liječnicima. Ne usudim se niti zamisliti kako će situacija izgledati s ovakvim prijedlogom zakona i koliko će liječnika uopće raditi MPO, koliko će biti mladog stručnog kadra koji će se time baviti i kako će nam izgledati stručna budućnost u Hrvatskoj - vjerojatno ćemo morati raditi ono što sada, na žalost, moraju pacijenti iz BIH - ići zapadnije  :Sad: .

----------


## ina33

bez zakona = sa zakonom iz 70-tih.

----------


## ina33

nikao = nikako, oprostite!

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Niti glasam, niti javno djelujem (ovo smatram chatom, ovaj topic, kao da smo na kavi...). Samo razmišljam. DAjem svoje mišljenje, pa ako netko misli da mu ono vrijeme - super. Ako ne - opet super... Da bih voljela da se embriji strogo štite, i da se spriječe mogućnosti zlouporabe - to želim. I da se ne uništavaju, i to mi je važno. Koliko će ova država odgovoriti mojim željama, ne znam. No, na dušu političarima, i svima koji su ovdje involvirani.
> 
> I još jednom, ne pričam ja o zakonu, nego o načelnim ako hoćeš bioetičkim pitanjima... možda sam na krivom mjestu  
> 
> 
> ifgenija
> ...


Ma glasam na izborima, al ne u Saboru za ovaj zakon...

----------


## aenea

Da sam normalna, poludila bi.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Da sam normalna, poludila bi.


  :Grin:   jadni normalni

A pazi sad ovo - ja se bojim transfuzije krvi  :shock: , ozbiljno, nije mi bilo nimalo drago kad sam trebala dobiti nečiju (možda bolesnu   :Rolling Eyes:  ) krv i naravno - imala sam alergijsku reakciju...
Sigurna sam da ima još ljudi koji se boje transfuzije krvi, a sigurna sam i da se stvarno može dobiti kakva boleština prilikom transfuzije (čitala sam negdje  :Wink: ).
Moj je prijedlog - ajmo zabranit transfuziju krvi u Hrvatskoj.

Moj muž se boji zubara...

----------


## fritulica1

Ifigenija, brijes bezveze. 
Itekako si shvatila (svaka cast forumasicama na strpljenju). Sad vec s tim svojim "sto ako"  ne znam jel provociras, jel ti dosadno ili jednostavno ne zelis priznati da si shvatila besmisao   crkvenog nauka po pitanju MPO-e?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ifigenija

Drage, ja sad nešto radim, i sve se svadim sa sobom kako sam se uplela u groznu diskusiju, bezveze. Ne da mi savjest mira. A na početku sam samo rekla da se bojim da bi slikovnica mogla imati kontraefekt, čisto kao netko tko se bavi književnošću, čitanjem i tako. Pa da objasnim ovo, pa ono...
I onda me krenulo. I poludjela sam, pao mi mrak na oči, i udri.

Stvarno se ispričavam za sve ono čime sam vas uvrijedila. Stvanro nisam htjela, barem ne inicijalno.

Težak mi je dan, tjedan, ne mislim baš čisto i jasno.

Svakoj od vas želim veliku sreću, i nadam se da će zakon biti takav da bude bar relativno najbolji za svih.

 :Heart:

----------


## Lorien

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kad se ima posla s nestrucnim, bahatim pojedincima, neljudima - onda tek nastanu problemi. jer ima doktora koji dijele tudje jajne stanice, ima ih koji ispunktiraju koliko im je cejf... ima doktora koji ni ne registruju da ste dosli po 5 put, vec vas gledaju kao novog pacijenta, koji samo rasire dzep da prime kovertu... jadno je kad se nema izbora. tako je, recimo, u BiH. a zakon imamo...
> 
> 
> Moram reći svoje iskustvo i svoju percepciju MPO liječnika u Hrvatskoj (a bila sam kod puno njih) je da ih u većinu imam povjernje i sa stručne i s ljudske strane. Hrvatska je dosad, bez zakona, bila destinacija zdravstvenog turizma za BIH pacijente i zemlja koja je u tom smislu vrlo OK. Stvari su se počele pogoršavati kako je HZZO, u krizi i pod utjecajem politike, smanjio novčana sredstva za postupke, a nikao iz nepovjernja prema našim liječnicima. Ne usudim se niti zamisliti kako će situacija izgledati s ovakvim prijedlogom zakona i koliko će liječnika uopće raditi MPO, koliko će biti mladog stručnog kadra koji će se time baviti i kako će nam izgledati stručna budućnost u Hrvatskoj - vjerojatno ćemo morati raditi ono što sada, na žalost, moraju pacijenti iz BIH - ići zapadnije .


XXX

----------


## Lorien

i samo bi nadodala ono što sam već napisala na jednoj od tema. najviše me smeta kod ovog prijedloga zakona što se pacijentima ograničava *pravo na izbor*. izbor da li želimo ili ne stimulaciju, zamrzavanje embrija itd. naši liječnici su svi položili hipokratovu zakletvu i nijedan neće ići protiv želja pacijenta. dakle, ako žena ne želi zamrzavanje embrija, radit će IVF u prirodnom ciklusu gdje može dobiti samo jednu stanicu. ali, poanta je da ona druga žena (ili druge) koja želi zamrzavanje embrija (odnosno povećanje uspješnosti postupka oplodnjom svih stanica i eventualnim zamrzavanjem) ima na to i pravo.

----------


## Lorien

i naravno za nevjenčane parove da ih se sili da se moraju vjenčati da bi imali pravo na MPO.

----------


## martina123

nisam sad citala sve ali prvi post jesam, dakle:
- bavila sam se marketingom (radila ideje za jumbo plakate itd, itd...)
- inace se bavim modom i stilizmom (sto nije bitno toliko tu ali je bitna stavka da volim crtati, pa ako ce vam trebati koji crtezi?)..

Vise na pp ako ce trebati...   :Wink:  


.. samo ideje...

----------


## ina33

Još jedan link vezano za ova pitanja (oplodnja, spajanje gen. materijala):

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/kos...-struku_270825

----------


## pino

ovo je od jedne prijateljice: 



> Vidim da je nekima problematično eventualno napuštanje zamrznutih parstaničnih zametaka - dakle onih koji su ostali višak u postupcima (vrlo mala šansa), po koje se roditelji nikada neće vratiti (još manja šansa). Ali ipak postojeća, ma kako mala bila.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Razmotrimo sad sljedeće:
> 
> Po novom zakonu bilo bi dozvoljeno nakon hormonalne stimulacije pokušati oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice, a ostale baciti. A to katkad može iznositi i 20-ak komada dragocjenih stanica.
> ...

----------


## aenea

pino,  :Klap:  za prijateljicu

----------


## pino

I ovo od iste osobe, pisano prije, doduse: 




> Isto smatram da nije u redu da se homoseksualni par domogne djeteta preko tih nekih prečica ovoga tipa; ili netko bez bračnog druga... prvi - jer djecu ne mogu dobiti, pa je to neka prečica preko prirode koju smatram neispravnom, a drugi - joj, ljudi, pa koliko je od embrija, do neke pedofilske trgovine, ili ovako nečega... SadDevet mjeseci.

----------

